# Sentirsi falliti al cospetto del coniuge



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2019)

Ho avuto una confidenza recentemente al riguardo.. 

Per motivi di lavoro, di carriera, economici o altro vi siete mai sentiti falliti di fronte al coniuge/compagno/a? 

Oppure avete mai percepito nell'altro un senso di fallimento rispetto a voi? 

E nel caso.. Cone vi siete comportati?


----------



## stany (23 Dicembre 2019)

A me capitò diversi anni addietro di subire un ridimensionamento lavorativo dovuto ad una ristrutturazione aziendale; dovetti ripartire da zero!  Chiaramente questo si riflesse sulla mia emotività e sul rapporto di coppia che, non nego ,fosse anche competitivo per certi aspetti. Non potevo considerarmi un fallito,in quanto non era dipeso da me quello stato; purtuttavia nella relazione di coppia ebbe un peso , anche se più per un mio pregiudizio (il capofamiglia deve procurare le risorse come nello stereotipo comune) che per una vera manifestazione di critica da parte di lei.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2019)

Fino a che eravamo senza figli siamo stati in competizione, anche dichiarata.
Poi quando lei è diventata mamma ha affermato è consolidato la nota ed indiscussa superiorità della femmina sul maschio.
Fallito mai, ma sicuramente io non sarei in grado di fare tutte le cose che fa lei è contemporaneamente organizzandone altre.


----------



## stany (24 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fino a che eravamo senza figli siamo stati in competizione, anche dichiarata.
> Poi quando lei è diventata mamma ha affermato è consolidato la nota ed indiscussa superiorità della femmina sul maschio.
> Fallito mai, ma sicuramente io non sarei in grado di fare tutte le cose che fa lei è contemporaneamente organizzandone altre.


È vero che le femmine per struttura cerebrale sono multitasking....Ma non si deve nemmeno delegare troppo; altrimenti ti dicono anche che colore di mutande devi metterti


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> È vero che le femmine per struttura cerebrale sono multitasking....Ma non si deve nemmeno delegare troppo; altrimenti ti dicono anche che colore di mutande devi metterti


Io le ho tutte nere.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho avuto una confidenza recentemente al riguardo..
> 
> Per motivi di lavoro, di carriera, economici o altro vi siete mai sentiti falliti di fronte al coniuge/compagno/a?
> 
> ...


 un classicone di tutte quelle che mi sono scopato. Ma tutte, nessuna esclusa. Mariti frustrati dal dislivello economico, sociale o anche solo di sensibilità e intelligenza. Ma lasciala perdere la principessa se non la reggi. Che poi porti solo schifo in casa. Esistono donne che sono una benedizione per la tua esistenza, e finiscono spesso in merda preda di omiciattoli invidiosi.
Che poi è proprio quel tipo di atteggiamento furbo e servile che a me manda ai pazzi. Hai vicino una donna che è un vulcano, intelligente, bella, piena di progetti, e la devi spegnere perché sotto sotto la vuoi incasellare in un ruolo studiato per le loro nonne. Che però venivano addestrate a ricoprire quel ruolo dalla culla. Che poi è il mio terrore in quanto padre di figlia femmina. Io brucio la mia vita per farti diventare qualcuno, e tu poi ti metti con uno stronzo che ti fa figliare finché non ti pisci sotto a 40 anni in preda ai prolassi perche così ha l'illusione di averti domata.
Madonna mia i nervi che mi fanno ste persone.


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2019)

Mai.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2019)

Non capisco su cosa si dovrebbe essere in competizione e su quale piano.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco su cosa si dovrebbe essere in competizione e su quale piano.


Il post è chiarissimo.
Cosa non capisci?


----------



## spleen (24 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho avuto una confidenza recentemente al riguardo..
> 
> Per motivi di lavoro, di carriera, economici o altro vi siete mai sentiti falliti di fronte al coniuge/compagno/a?
> 
> ...


Perchè una persona dovrebbe sentirsi fallita rispetto a chi ha deciso di condividere intimamente la propria vita? E' una gara? E' una competizione? Rispetto a cosa? Alla ricchezza personale? Alla capacità di affermarsi economicamente?
Ma nel rapporto di amore non è una riduzione, una contrazione dell' orizzzonte del rapporto stesso?
Non so, personalmente ho sempre posto prioritariamente una cosa, cioè che la persona con cui sto si- impegni -  nella sua vita, al di là dei risultati che possono arrivare o meno, per me è già molto, è già abbastanza. 
Sennò finiamo per misurare le persone in euro o in dollari, che potrà pure essere tranquillizzante perchè fornisce l'unico metro di misura che sta cazzo di società capisce, ma che a me personalmente fa proprio cagare.
Mi piace vedere generalmente quello che le persone - diventano - in bene o in male.
Quello sì, mi interessa molto.
Anzi, devo dire che nell'avanzare dei miei anni è l' unica cosa che realmente mi interessa.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il post è chiarissimo.
> Cosa non capisci?


Quello che ho scritto.
Non capisco su cosa si dovrebbe competere.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il post è chiarissimo.
> Cosa non capisci?


Quando la vecchia dice "non capisco" di solito sta mostrando disappunto sui giudizi espressi precedentemente. Se non le dai importanza si stufa, come i bambini


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Dicembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi piace vedere generalmente quello che le persone - diventano - in bene o in male.
> Quello sì, mi interessa molto.
> Anzi, devo dire che nell'avanzare dei miei anni è l' unica cosa che realmente mi interessa.


Per una volta siamo d'accordo.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quando la vecchia dice "non capisco" di solito sta mostrando disappunto sui giudizi espressi precedentemente. Se non le dai importanza si stufa, come i bambini


Ah....quindi anche con me sta esprimendo disappunto mi sa...te cosa dici?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè una persona dovrebbe sentirsi fallita rispetto a chi ha deciso di condividere intimamente la propria vita? E' una gara? E' una competizione? Rispetto a cosa? Alla ricchezza personale? Alla capacità di affermarsi economicamente?
> Ma nel rapporto di amore non è una riduzione, una contrazione dell' orizzzonte del rapporto stesso?
> Non so, personalmente ho sempre posto prioritariamente una cosa, cioè che la persona con cui sto si- impegni -  nella sua vita, al di là dei risultati che possono arrivare o meno, per me è già molto, è già abbastanza.
> Sennò finiamo per misurare le persone in euro o in dollari, che potrà pure essere tranquillizzante perchè fornisce l'unico metro di misura che sta cazzo di società capisce, ma che a me personalmente fa proprio cagare.
> ...


Ecco.
Ma poi rispetto a cosa?
Mi sento fallita rispetto alla Pausini? Vorrei sapere cantare come lei, anzi, visto che sarebbe un desiderio da mago ...come Barbra.
Ma perché mai fallita?
È uguale con un partner. C’è solo da essere felice se ha riconoscimento.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah....quindi anche con me sta esprimendo disappunto mi sa...te cosa dici?


Boh. A memmmmi ignora con un fervore che quasi quasi fa il giro e finisce nell'adorazione


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Boh. A memmmmi ignora con un fervore che quasi quasi fa il giro e finisce nell'adorazione


Chi disprezza compra...magari è innamorata di te....


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Chi disprezza compra...magari è innamorata di te....


Ovvove!


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2019)

Porterò l'esempio concreto, così forse è più chiaro. Dovremmo però un attimo distaccarci dal concetto di coppia, per andare su ambizione e motivazione assolutamente personale

La coppia non c'entra, ma è una cassa di risonanza di fallimento Personale 

Non è un terreno di gara
Ma è una cassa di risonanza 

La persona in questione sta tentando da alcuni mesi di avviare una attività secondaria alla sua attività principale

Diciamo che quella attività secondaria sarebbe in qualche modo il suo "vezzo" e desidera molto farla, a dispetto della attività principale che lo annoia mortalmente (ma si deve pur mangiare, e non solo a Natale)

I suoi sono progetti ambiziosi, e sta incontrando difficoltà che chiamerò di ordine burocratico /tecnico all"avvio della attività

La moglie.. Fa più o meno la stessa cosa da almeno 2 anni (attività secondaria al suo lavoro principale) con discreto successo e soddisfazione, con proprio mezzi e propria organizzazione.


Il marito, date le Sue difficoltà, è come si suol dire andato in crisi, è nervoso, silenzioso, ipercritico

In due parole (e ricordo di non cadere nella valutazione della coppia) si percepisce in modo fallimentare rispetto alla moglie, su questo piano

Se si aggiunge che è una sua ambizione e un modo anche probabilmente di fuggire dalla sua attività principale, la zuppa l'è cotta


----------



## stany (24 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io le ho tutte nere.


Le femmine?


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Le femmine?


Ma ti leggi?
Manco ti ricordi cosa mi hai scritto.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Porterò l'esempio concreto, così forse è più chiaro. Dovremmo però un attimo distaccarci dal concetto di coppia, per andare su ambizione e motivazione assolutamente personale
> 
> La coppia non c'entra, ma è una cassa di risonanza di fallimento Personale
> 
> ...


Ho immaginato una cosa del genere.
Ma, andando in un campo che (credo) non ci riguarda. È come se la Pausini avesse sposato Valerio Scanu e lui si sentisse sminuito. Ma normalmente si sa scindere tra talento, impegno, successo e botta di fortuna. Infatti la Pausini sta con un musicista che, magari, è pure più competente di lei in campo musicale.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho immaginato una cosa del genere.
> Ma, andando in un campo che (credo) non ci riguarda. È come se la Pausini avesse sposato Valerio Scanu e lui si sentisse sminuito. Ma normalmente si sa scindere tra talento, impegno, successo e botta di fortuna. Infatti la Pausini sta con un musicista che, magari, è pure più competente di lei in campo musicale.


Ma tu la ributti sul competitivo Scanu é peggio Scola è meglio

Qui non si parla di competitività, ma di "sentirti una fallita" davanti al tuo compagno per una cosa che magari Se accaduta che eri libera ti faceva semplicemente girare le palle ma non ti faceva affatto sentire una fallita

E ho chiesto se mai nessuno ha provato, o magari ha avuto il compagno/a che invece lo ha provato o in qualche modo ha dimostrato di provare questo senso di fallimento

Sensazioni cosi accadono anche senza che uno decida che accadano


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho immaginato una cosa del genere.
> Ma, andando in un campo che (credo) non ci riguarda. *È come se la Pausini avesse sposato Valerio Scanu e lui si sentisse sminuito*. Ma normalmente si sa scindere tra talento, impegno, successo e botta di fortuna. Infatti la Pausini sta con un musicista che, magari, è pure più competente di lei in campo musicale.


Particolare interessante: Paolo Carta si è separato dalla precedente compagna e madre dei suoi 3 figli, l'ultimo nato nel 2000, nel 2006, ma sta con la Pausini dal 2005.
Secondo me sarebbe da invitare qui...
PS I paragoni nel campo musicale sono un po' impropri. Le ragioni per cui una persona fa strada rispetto a un'altra, specie se uscita da un talent, sono prettamente commerciali, non riguardano il talento o le capacità.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma tu la ributti sul competitivo Scanu é peggio Scola è meglio
> 
> Qui non si parla di competitività, ma di "sentirti una fallita" davanti al tuo compagno per una cosa che magari Se accaduta che eri libera ti faceva semplicemente girare le palle ma non ti faceva affatto sentire una fallita
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma tu la ributti sul competitivo Scanu é peggio Scola è meglio
> 
> Qui non si parla di competitività, ma di "sentirti una fallita" davanti al tuo compagno per una cosa che magari Se accaduta che eri libera ti faceva semplicemente girare le palle ma non ti faceva affatto sentire una fallita
> 
> ...


Mia moglie un po' si sentiva così.
Laureata massimo dei voti, facoltà tra l'altro difficile, famiglia benestante, intelligenza sopra la media, etc.
Dal punto di vista professionale si è lamentata tante volte di non aver saputo mettere a frutto le sue capacità.
Dipende dai _no_ che uno inanella nella vita.
Avrebbe voluto altro da sé.
Sì, la conseguente frustrazione produce problemi di coppia, sempre.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.


Nemmeno io  
Però non tutto il. Mondo è uguale a me e te, e c'è chi invece la prova questa cosa


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Particolare interessante: Paolo Carta si è separato dalla precedente compagna e madre dei suoi 3 figli, l'ultimo nato nel 2000, nel 2006, ma sta con la Pausini dal 2005.
> Secondo me sarebbe da invitare qui...
> PS I paragoni nel campo musicale sono un po' impropri. Le ragioni per cui una persona fa strada rispetto a un'altra, specie se uscita da un talent, sono prettamente commerciali, non riguardano il talento o le capacità.


Ben per questo ho fatto un esempio in quel campo in cui un vero musicista può avere un successo relativo o addirittura fallire, assolutamente senza reale insufficiente competenza. 
Nei film è un tema svolto più volte (ultimo A star in born con Lady Gaga) ma mi sembra un buon plot narrativo, ma poco frequente. In effetti non mi convince nemmeno nel film.
Sarebbe come se il portiere fosse invidioso del successo del 10.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie un po' si sentiva così.
> Laureata massimo dei voti, facoltà tra l'altro difficile, famiglia benestante, intelligenza sopra la media, etc.
> Dal punto di vista professionale si è lamentata tante volte di non aver saputo mettere a frutto le sue capacità.
> Dipende dai _no_ che uno inanella nella vita.


Ma lamento in generale o proprio "senso di fallimento" quando interagiva con te? 

Perché il tema sarebbe proprio "il senso di fallimento" nella. Interazione tra compagni /coniugi


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie un po' si sentiva così.
> Laureata massimo dei voti, facoltà tra l'altro difficile, famiglia benestante, intelligenza sopra la media, etc.
> Dal punto di vista professionale si è lamentata tante volte di non aver saputo mettere a frutto le sue capacità.
> Dipende dai _no_ che uno inanella nella vita.
> ...


Molti abbiamo la sensazione di essere sottovalutati, alcuni invece sopravvalutati.









						Effetto Dunning-Kruger: incompetenti e inconsapevoli di esserlo
					

Si chiama effetto Dunning-Kruger, dal nome dei due ricercatori della Cornell University che l’hanno descritto nel 1999, l’insidioso cortocircuito mentale che condanna chi è incompetente a non accorgersi della propria incompetenza. EFFETTO PERVASIVO. L’effetto Dunning-Kruger è noto, ma qualche...




					nuovoeutile.it
				












						Sindrome dell’impostore: lo strano timore delle persone capaci
					

Di sindrome dell’impostore soffrono, in genere, quelli che impostori non sono. Curioso, no? Ecco di che si tratta: sindrome dell’impostore è un modo informale e non tecnico per definire una strana condizione mentale. Quella di chi, avendo ottenuto ampi e ripetuti riconoscimenti del proprio...




					nuovoeutile.it


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma lamento in generale o proprio "senso di fallimento" quando interagiva con te?
> 
> Perché il tema sarebbe proprio "il senso di fallimento" nella. Interazione tra compagni /coniugi


Uhm, sì.
Ma è normale. tu interagisci con gli altri sulla base di come ti senti tu.
Se sei frustrato o sei depresso in generale avrai approcci diversi rispetto a chi è soddisfatto di sé.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, sì.
> Ma è normale. tu interagisci con gli altri sulla base di come ti senti tu.
> Se sei frustrato o sei depresso avrai approcci diversi rispetto a chi è soddisfatto di sé.


Ho capito, ma x dire.. Io conosco una signora che frequento spesso anche, che non è riuscita a prender la patente
Con me o con altri ne parla serenamente, col marito si vede che non vuol parlarne, una volta lo assali pesantemente con altri presenti, sulla questione

E non è che devono fare a gara a chi va in pool position a Silverstone


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Porterò l'esempio concreto, così forse è più chiaro. Dovremmo però un attimo distaccarci dal concetto di coppia, per andare su ambizione e motivazione assolutamente personale
> 
> La coppia non c'entra, ma è una cassa di risonanza di fallimento Personale
> 
> ...


Discorso che non cambia. Se hai una donna da cui imparare, perché non farlo?
L'avvocato da cui ho fatto pratica forense era una donna. E non mi ha mai fatto da mamma. Io ero sveglio, per carità, ma la mia strada era tutta in salita. E mi sono aperto il mio studio legale quando ho spolpata. Ma spolpata. Non mi sono certo concentrato Sulla distanza che ci separava per il fatto che lei avesse iniziato prima di me, o in un periodo per cui la professione forense era molto più facile è soddisfacente. Ho analizzato il motivo per cui lei era lei e ho incorporato quelle modalità nel mio modo di fare. Così come con la mia ex moglie mi sono rubato clamorosamente tutta una serie di sue modalità assolutamente vincenti.
Per cui mi dispiace, ma il mio giudizio sul tuo amico è piuttosto netto. Non ci ha capito un cazzo.


----------



## Martes (24 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho avuto una confidenza recentemente al riguardo..
> 
> Per motivi di lavoro, di carriera, economici o altro vi siete mai sentiti falliti di fronte al coniuge/compagno/a?
> 
> ...


Con la persona con cui convivo capita di sfiorare a volte qualcosa di simile.
Lavoriamo nello stesso campo con ruoli diversi, che però a volte possono risultare intercambiabili. 
Quando si lavora insieme sullo stesso caso non ci sono problemi, anzi la collaborazione è spesso soddisfacente e proficua; ma quando quando un caso viene passato all'altro, noto che sia da parte mia che sua c'è cautela e molta meno spontaneità d'azione, come se si temesse di non essere "all'altezza" di portare avanti il lavoro con la stessa efficienza o, peggio (intendo peggio come sensazione perché è particolarmente fastidiosa, almeno per me), se il lavoro poi procede particolarmente bene, come se si sminuisse quanto precedentemente svolto dall'altro. 
Non è propriamente senso di fallimento, ma un faticoso paragone direi di sì e non la si scappa perché c'è che vada male o bene.

In quanto al comportamento per quanto mi riguarda non cambia, sono sensazioni proprie con cui fare i conti, ma con le quali alla fine si può benissimo convivere


----------



## Lostris (24 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma tu la ributti sul competitivo Scanu é peggio Scola è meglio
> 
> Qui non si parla di competitività, ma di "sentirti una fallita" davanti al tuo compagno per una cosa che magari Se accaduta che eri libera ti faceva semplicemente girare le palle ma non ti faceva affatto sentire una fallita
> 
> ...


Mai provate.
Io oltre a far fatica a capirle, non riuscirei nemmeno ad “accoglierle” dall’altro certe sensazioni.

Mi farebbero solo incazzare.
Una persona al mio fianco che si sentisse così nei miei confronti sarebbe una delusione.


----------



## stany (24 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma ti leggi?
> Manco ti ricordi cosa mi hai scritto.


Suvvia, un po' di ironia


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mai provate.
> Io oltre a far fatica a capirle, non riuscirei nemmeno ad “accoglierle” dall’altro certe sensazioni.
> 
> Mi farebbero solo incazzare.
> Una persona al mio fianco che si sentisse così nei miei confronti sarebbe una delusione.


Quoto.


----------



## Vera (25 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho avuto una confidenza recentemente al riguardo..
> 
> Per motivi di lavoro, di carriera, economici o altro vi siete mai sentiti falliti di fronte al coniuge/compagno/a?
> 
> ...


Fortunatamente non mi sono mai sentita una fallita. Ho bisogno di stimoli continui. Mi carico a mille se ho a che fare con persone più competenti di me.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Fortunatamente non mi sono mai sentita una fallita. Ho bisogno di stimoli continui. Mi carico a mille se ho a che fare con persone più competenti di me.


Sacrosanto, però è pure vero che in coppia fine ti ritrovi spesso invischiato pure dopo che hai finito di vampirizzare la vita altrui.


----------



## Vera (26 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sacrosanto, però è pure vero che in coppia fine ti ritrovi spesso invischiato pure dopo che hai finito di vampirizzare la vita altrui.


In coppia la questione è delicata. Si gioca l'amichevole, diciamo.


----------



## Martes (26 Dicembre 2019)

Ben di coppia si parlava, mi sembra


----------



## salmonella (27 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho avuto una confidenza recentemente al riguardo..
> 
> Per motivi di lavoro, di carriera, economici o altro vi siete mai sentiti falliti di fronte al coniuge/compagno/a?
> 
> ...


posso dirlo solo per mio padre....a volte mi sono sentita sprofondare,problemi economici...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2021)

Mi pare che questo thread riesumato vertesse sulla invidia all’interno della coppia.
Ma una invidia particolare che si basa sul successo di un membro della coppia e l'insuccesso dell’altro.
Forse tratta su cosa ogni persona basa la propria identità.
Oggi leggevo una riflessione di una psicanalista su come il linguaggio del paziente rivelasse più della narrazione che faceva della propria vita.
E, come mi disse una psicologa, non è che io non sono competitiva (come mi sono sempre ritenuta e mi definisco tuttora) ma sono così competitiva da considerarmi competente al punto da “non mettercimi “ nemmeno.
Mi è stato detto molti anni fa.
Forse è come dice la psicoanalista che ho letto oggi, nella mia sintassi narrativa, utilizzo una struttura da competente, nei campi in cui lo sono, ma non do importanza identitaria a ciò in cui non sono competente.
“Non mi ci metto nemmeno“ in ciò in cui non sono competente e che mi frustrerebbe.
Ad esempio io sono stonata e non mi metto in competizione con chi è solo un po’ intonato, sono ammirata senza invidia.
Però se poi qualcuno mi dice che non sono poi così stonata mi commuovo, ma ugualmente non mi sento in competizione.
Si è capita la mia “sintassi”?


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi pare che questo thread riesumato vertesse sulla invidia all’interno della coppia.
> Ma una invidia particolare che si basa sul successo di un membro della coppia e l'insuccesso dell’altro.
> Forse tratta su cosa ogni persona basa la propria identità.
> Oggi leggevo una riflessione di una psicanalista su come il linguaggio del paziente rivelasse più della narrazione che faceva della propria vita.
> ...


 Se la metti nella versione dell'invidia sì 
Se "ribalti" la questione, come è capitato a me, e ti dicono che sei "fallito" perché non riesci a portare a casa nemmeno un decimo di ciò che riesce a portare a casa l'altro, la questione non è più sul piano dell'invidia ma su quello della scelta appunto se credere ad un fallimento oppure dare spazio alla rabbia. Per l'altro eh. Mica perché guadagna.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se la metti nella versione dell'invidia sì
> Se "ribalti" la questione, come è capitato a me, e ti dicono che sei "fallito" perché non riesci a portare a casa nemmeno un decimo di ciò che riesce a portare a casa l'altro, la questione non è più sul piano dell'invidia ma su quello della scelta appunto se credere ad un fallimento oppure dare spazio alla rabbia. Per l'altro eh. Mica perché guadagna.


Ma io non avrei mai avuto una relazione con chi ha tra i suoi valori il guadagno.
E questo non significa schifare i soldi, ma solo non servire Mammona


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non avrei mai avuto una relazione con chi ha tra i suoi valori il guadagno.
> E questo non significa schifare i soldi, ma solo non servire Mammona


Ma la base di partenza (nel matrimonio) era quella di stare bene, guadagnando ciò che si sarebbe potuto per aiutarci, a stare bene 
Siamo comunque partiti con sacrifici. Ovvio, comunque e in ogni caso da privilegiati. Ma pur sempre facendoci un discreto "mazzo"  All'inizio guadagnavamo pressoché alla pari, anzi a dire il vero un pò più io di lui. Poi vabbé, le cose sono andate come sono andate, io non portavo certo a casa quello che guadagnava lui. Questi discorsi emergevano nel contesto di litigate per altro, e ad un certo punto - dove i discorsi non quadravano più - lui se ne usciva dicendo che in fin dei conti i fatti dimostravano chi "valesse" di più tra noi, e quindi chi avesse in un certo senso "ragione". E lì, pioveva ogni sorta di paragone, in senso dispregiativo, in cui io ero "la fallita", e non solo in punto guadagni (nelle relazioni, in famiglia, e quant'altro).

Se facevo notare che questo discorso non c'entrasse nulla con l' "oggetto del contendere", mi veniva risposto (più o meno il nocciolo era quello) che occorreva guardare comunque a quei fatti: io una fallita, e lui uno che riusciva.

A quel punto, pur consapevole (o meglio: nella consapevolezza) che era certamente un modo per non rispondere nel merito della questione di cui si discuteva, la mia scelta era quella di tacere e rivolgere la rabbia verso di me (per il restare "inerme" davanti a una evidenza, vale a dire che quando qualcosa non quadrava gli era sufficiente dire che lui portava a casa un mucchio di soldi, e io no. Lui era apprezzato - e ti credo pure  - da un sacco di "cortigiani", io no , lui era stimato dai familiari, e io che mai lo sono stata se non in maniera a dir poco singolare, e smetto qui, nemmeno quello.).
Ecco: continuare a tacere avrebbe significato rivolgere - ancora una volta - la rabbia verso me stessa.
E io dico che a volte sia meglio - e decisamente più sano - rivolgerla verso gli altri. E il fallimento, anziché vederlo di se stessi, vederlo di un rapporto che all'evidenza non va. Ma è tutta questione di "equilibrio" tra fallimento, rabbia, ed espressione dei medesimi. Sai quanto tempo mi sono domandata - rabbiosa anche - PERCHE' la persona che amavo (vabbé.... già in quel momento, non più) mi desse della fallita? Sai che mi sono sempre chiesta PERCHE' - per i miei stessi genitori - fallita ero (o comunque una semi-nullità) anche solo a voler andare "un passo" diversamente da come sarebbero andati loro? A non "seguire" (rectius: ubbidire) ai loro voleri (avevo scritto consigli, poi ho cancellato). Questo è.
Per anni ho taciuto, edulcorando per tutti. Ora ho deciso che la rabbia se ne va all'esterno, e il fallimento (se tale è) è del rapporto. E se fallisce un rapporto, a recuperarlo si è sempre in più parti. Altrimenti, con dispiacere, ma vada pure alla malora.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> *Ma la base di partenza (nel matrimonio) era quella di stare bene, guadagnando ciò che si sarebbe potuto per aiutarci, a stare bene *
> Siamo comunque partiti con sacrifici. Ovvio, comunque e in ogni caso da privilegiati. Ma pur sempre facendoci un discreto "mazzo"  All'inizio guadagnavamo pressoché alla pari, anzi a dire il vero un pò più io di lui. Poi vabbé, le cose sono andate come sono andate, io non portavo certo a casa quello che guadagnava lui. Questi discorsi emergevano nel contesto di litigate per altro, e ad un certo punto - dove i discorsi non quadravano più - lui se ne usciva dicendo che in fin dei conti i fatti dimostravano chi "valesse" di più tra noi, e quindi chi avesse in un certo senso "ragione". E lì, pioveva ogni sorta di paragone, in senso dispregiativo, in cui io ero "la fallita", e non solo in punto guadagni (nelle relazioni, in famiglia, e quant'altro).
> 
> Se facevo notare che questo discorso non c'entrasse nulla con l' "oggetto del contendere", mi veniva risposto (più o meno il nocciolo era quello) che occorreva guardare comunque a quei fatti: io una fallita, e lui uno che riusciva.
> ...


Ma io non ti critico. Hai fatto del tuo meglio.
Ho solo scritto che se mi avesse detto che ero una fallita perché guadagnavo poco, mi sarei messa a ridere chiedendogli se aveva preso una botta in testa.
Non è che avere obiettivi o quadri valoriali diversi stabilisce graduatorie. Ho solo detto che in quella situazione non mi riconosco. Ma non sono un modello. Mi sono trovata in altre situazioni da cui sono fuggita.


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non ti critico. Hai fatto del tuo meglio.
> Ho solo scritto che *se mi avesse detto che ero una fallita perché guadagnavo poco, mi sarei messa a ridere chiedendogli se aveva preso una botta in testa.*
> Non è che avere obiettivi o quadri valoriali diversi stabilisce graduatorie. Ho solo detto che in quella situazione non mi riconosco. Ma non sono un modello. Mi sono trovata in altre situazioni da cui sono fuggita.


Eh. Ma il fulcro del discorso è quello del grassetto. Io dovevo sostanzialmente tacere perché "valevo poco". Che fossero i soldi, che fossero le relazioni, che fossero i rapporti coi parenti. Valevo sempre poco. Oh: a furia di sentirmi criticata sin da piccola io ci ho anche creduto eh.
Uno schema pressoché identico si è verificato con i miei genitori. Altro contesto, per carità, non ci devo convivere oramai da gran tempo. Ma mi ha fatto riflettere. Di fronte a mia madre che si è comportata oggettivamente malissimo, mio padre mi ha "rinfacciato" cose mie (di cui non vado certo orgogliosa, sia chiaro).... capitate quando avevo 20 anni. Messa davanti a cotanto "paragone", gli ho fatto presente (dicendoglielo sul muso) che mi assumevo la mia parte di responsabilità per il fatto che quando avevo 20 anni i rapporti tra me e lui non fossero certo idilliaci. Ma (e questo è venuto con il classico senno del poi) io ho anche vissuto con una madre che non perdeva giorno, e occasione, per dirmi quanto mio padre fosse stronzo ai suoi occhi. Questo fatto mi ha distrutto un genitore, Sin da piccola. Ebbene: quando ho fatto presente questo piccolo "particolare", sono scappati ENTRAMBI, dalla discussione. Ma non ha spostato di una virgola, il loro modo di vedere le cose. Se non in peggio, al mio riguardo. Cosa posso fare davanti a queste cose? Cosa posso fare davanti a una madre che non le ammette (mi ha dato pure della bugiarda davanti a mio padre, perché ad un certo punto ho sviscerato un pò di "bei ricordi"). Non posso farci nulla. Se non andare avanti facendo sostanzialmente finta di niente. però, io faccio finta di niente. Tu non mi rinfacci cose di vent'anni fa, tanto meno per mettere "pezze" alle pecche di oggi.  Soprattutto laddove giudichi il mio lavoro di madre.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Ma il fulcro del discorso è quello del grassetto. Io dovevo sostanzialmente tacere perché "valevo poco". Che fossero i soldi, che fossero le relazioni, che fossero i rapporti coi parenti. Valevo sempre poco. Oh: a furia di sentirmi criticata sin da piccola io ci ho anche creduto eh.
> Uno schema pressoché identico si è verificato con i miei genitori. Altro contesto, per carità, non ci devo convivere oramai da gran tempo. Ma mi ha fatto riflettere. Di fronte a mia madre che si è comportata oggettivamente malissimo, mio padre mi ha "rinfacciato" cose mie (di cui non vado certo orgogliosa, sia chiaro).... capitate quando avevo 20 anni. Messa davanti a cotanto "paragone", gli ho fatto presente (dicendoglielo sul muso) che mi assumevo la mia parte di responsabilità per il fatto che quando avevo 20 anni i rapporti tra me e lui non fossero certo idilliaci. Ma (e questo è venuto con il classico senno del poi) io ho anche vissuto con una madre che non perdeva giorno, e occasione, per dirmi quanto mio padre fosse stronzo ai suoi occhi. Questo fatto mi ha distrutto un genitore, Sin da piccola. Ebbene: quando ho fatto presente questo piccolo "particolare", sono scappati ENTRAMBI, dalla discussione. Ma non ha spostato di una virgola, il loro modo di vedere le cose. Se non in peggio, al mio riguardo. Cosa posso fare davanti a queste cose? Cosa posso fare davanti a una madre che non le ammette (mi ha dato pure della bugiarda davanti a mio padre, perché ad un certo punto ho sviscerato un pò di "bei ricordi"). Non posso farci nulla. Se non andare avanti facendo sostanzialmente finta di niente. però, io faccio finta di niente. Tu non mi rinfacci cose di vent'anni fa, tanto meno per mettere "pezze" alle pecche di oggi.  Soprattutto laddove giudichi il mio lavoro di madre.


Vedi che hai spostato subito l’argomento sui tuoi genitori?
Perché il tuo matrimonio si è rivelato la riproduzione di un gioco per lo svilimento reciproco.
Perché? Perché ti sei unita con un uomo che ti ha fatto pensare di ribaltare una situazione già vissuta, ma non trovarne una diversa.
Ma eri giovane.
C’è chi, da situazioni vissute da bambina o ragazzina,  è sfuggita cercando relazioni diverse, non speculari, e chi ha fatto terapia per decenni. È più frequente riuscire dopo decenni da adulti con una autoanalisi. 
Probabilmente anche tuo marito ha vissuto una cosa simile (penso al gioiello taroccato fatto passare come di grande valore. È una metafora evidente) e quindi potresti capire i meccanismi di tutti e tirartene fuori.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mio padre mi ha "rinfacciato" cose mie (di cui non vado certo orgogliosa, sia chiaro).... capitate quando avevo 20 anni.


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che hai spostato subito l’argomento sui tuoi genitori?
> Perché il tuo matrimonio si è rivelato la riproduzione di un gioco per lo svilimento reciproco.
> Perché? Perché ti sei unita con un uomo che ti ha fatto pensare di ribaltare una situazione già vissuta, ma non trovarne una diversa.
> Ma eri giovane.
> ...


Certamente. Ma guarda che in generale sono disponibile (pur con le mie difficoltà, visto che sono più che umana, e quindi soggetta pure io a rancori e incazzature) a mettere "un punto", e andare avanti. PURCHE' si vada avanti in altro modo. Con l'ex marito, lo sforzo è finalizzato al fatto che abbiamo un figlio (diversamente credo eviterei proprio di averci rapporti). Con i miei genitori, significa in sostanza che certe "intrusioni" nel mio modo di essere madre ( significa anche evitare di parlar male del padre eh.... che vabbé che sono i nonni e non i genitori, ma non è che mio figlio certe cose non le capisca perché è piccolo, e quindi "scemo", tanto per dire) non se le devono proprio permettere. Nè si devono permettere di darmi della scema a me davanti a lui. Questo si è verificato. Non va bene. Lo capiscono? Bene. Non lo capiscono? Appunto che "sfuggo" cercando relazioni diverse.

Sul mio ex non so. Può essere. Quel che ti posso dire è che la mia ex suocera è una che sa essere più falsa.... di quel bracciale. Però ai figli il fatto di stimarsi lo ha passato, come insegnamento. Sul come, vabbè. Ho già abbastanza da fare a capire me


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


>


No 

Cose molto più "terra terra". Non c'era dialogo, c'è stato un periodo in cui non ci si salutava nemmeno, o giù di lì.
Con il senno del poi lui è stato solo assente. Nel senso: sapeva benissimo che mia madre aveva il vizio di "aizzarmi" contro di lui. Lo ha fatto sin da quando ero bambina. Ma non è mai intervenuto. Ha lasciato fare.
D'altro canto, se chiedevo a mia madre come mai non si separasse (io, con l'ingenuità di una bambina quale ero) la risposta era "per te!", anche con una discreta dose di quel non so che che mi faceva sentire "colpevole".... 

Recentemente si è riaperta questa discussione, io ho risposto che a me stava bene parlarne, purché sul piatto venisse messo tutto. E' intervenuto mio padre a dire che le famiglie non si rovinano così.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certamente. Ma guarda che in generale sono disponibile (pur con le mie difficoltà, visto che sono più che umana, e quindi soggetta pure io a rancori e incazzature) a mettere "un punto", e andare avanti. PURCHE' si vada avanti in altro modo. Con l'ex marito, lo sforzo è finalizzato al fatto che abbiamo un figlio (diversamente credo eviterei proprio di averci rapporti). Con i miei genitori, significa in sostanza che certe "intrusioni" nel mio modo di essere madre ( significa anche evitare di parlar male del padre eh.... che vabbé che sono i nonni e non i genitori, ma non è che mio figlio certe cose non le capisca perché è piccolo, e quindi "scemo", tanto per dire) non se le devono proprio permettere. Nè si devono permettere di darmi della scema a me davanti a lui. Questo si è verificato. Non va bene. Lo capiscono? Bene. Non lo capiscono? Appunto che "sfuggo" cercando relazioni diverse.
> 
> Sul mio ex non so. Può essere. Quel che ti posso dire è che la mia ex suocera è una che sa essere più falsa.... di quel bracciale. Però ai figli il fatto di stimarsi lo ha passato, come insegnamento. Sul come, vabbè. Ho già abbastanza da fare a capire me


Al di là del fatto che non puoi sfuggire al rapporto di tuo figlio con il padre e con i nonni, abbi fiducia che i figli non sono scemi e poi sanno valutare.
Sanno valutare se davvero proponi un quadro valoriale diverso, non se semplicemente vuoi cambiare il posizionamento all’interno di quel quadro.


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là del fatto che non puoi sfuggire al rapporto di tuo figlio con il padre e con i nonni, abbi fiducia che i figli non sono scemi e poi sanno valutare.
> Sanno valutare se davvero proponi un quadro valoriale diverso, non se semplicemente vuoi cambiare il posizionamento all’interno di quel quadro.


Fino ad un certo punto. Se la nonna parla male del padre (e già che c'è pure della madre) ad un bambino di sei anni, a me non sta bene.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fino ad un certo punto. Se la nonna parla male del padre (e già che c'è pure della madre) ad un bambino di sei anni, a me non sta bene.


Ovvio che non ti stia bene. Ma per tuo figlio sono brontolamenti di una vecchia


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovvio che non ti stia bene. Ma per tuo figlio sono brontolamenti di una vecchia


Ossignur, non so. Capitato che mi abbia dato della cretina davanti a lui (credo di aver già raccontato il contesto). Poi ho dovuto spiegare a mio figlio perché la nonna ha sbagliato. Ora quando lo incrociano dicono direttamente a lui che c'è qualche sorpresa da prendere. Morale, l'ultima volta il giorno prima di Pasqua mio figlio ha assistito a un altro litigio. Capirai che a quel punto del loro uovo di Pasqua se ne può fare a meno. Mi spiace, però il nipote non è uno scudo. A tacere la loro presenza, e il loro sostegno, in questo momento. Nullo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ossignur, non so. Capitato che mi abbia dato della cretina davanti a lui (credo di aver già raccontato il contesto). Poi ho dovuto spiegare a mio figlio perché la nonna ha sbagliato. Ora quando lo incrociano dicono direttamente a lui che c'è qualche sorpresa da prendere. Morale, l'ultima volta *il giorno prima di Pasqua mio figlio ha assistito a un altro litigio*. Capirai che a quel punto del loro uovo di Pasqua se ne può fare a meno. Mi spiace, però il nipote non è uno scudo. A tacere la loro presenza, e il loro sostegno, in questo momento. Nullo.


Brutto, ma capisce.


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Brutto, ma capisce.


Sicuramente. Gliene ho anche parlato. Però capisci anche tu che a quel punto la fiducia di lasciarlo con una nonna che alla prima occasione gli sparla dei genitori "perché tanto non capisce" (quando è lei che non capisce) passa a me. Io me li sono purgati, i suoi sfoghi. Mi spiace perché è pur sempre mia mamma, ci mancherebbe. É capisco che è nonna e non mamma. Ma se non capisce, non so che farci. E passi con me. Davanti a mio figlio, non si deve permettere. Lo capisce? Bene. Non lo capisce? Peggio per lei. Mio figlio in tutto questo non è stato contento di assistere a una litigata. Tralascio i contenuti, tutt'altro che educativi. Ogni tanto mettere barriere e non mandar giù è anche sano. Non si risolve tutto con un bel regalo al bambino, se il regalo poi è comunque al veleno.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che hai spostato subito l’argomento sui tuoi genitori?
> Perché il tuo matrimonio si è rivelato la riproduzione di un gioco per lo svilimento reciproco.
> Perché? Perché ti sei unita con un uomo che ti ha fatto pensare di ribaltare una situazione già vissuta, ma non trovarne una diversa.
> Ma eri giovane.
> ...





Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuramente. Gliene ho anche parlato. Però capisci anche tu che a quel punto la fiducia di lasciarlo con una nonna che alla prima occasione gli sparla dei genitori "perché tanto non capisce" (quando è lei che non capisce) passa a me. Io me li sono purgati, i suoi sfoghi. Mi spiace perché è pur sempre mia mamma, ci mancherebbe. É capisco che è nonna e non mamma. Ma se non capisce, non so che farci. E passi con me. Davanti a mio figlio, non si deve permettere. Lo capisce? Bene. Non lo capisce? Peggio per lei. Mio figlio in tutto questo non è stato contento di assistere a una litigata. Tralascio i contenuti, tutt'altro che educativi. Ogni tanto mettere barriere e non mandar giù è anche sano. Non si risolve tutto con un bel regalo al bambino, se il regalo poi è comunque al veleno.


Vedi che comunque hai deviato?


----------



## Lara3 (28 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ossignur, non so. Capitato che mi abbia dato della cretina davanti a lui (credo di aver già raccontato il contesto). Poi ho dovuto spiegare a mio figlio perché la nonna ha sbagliato. Ora quando lo incrociano dicono direttamente a lui che c'è qualche sorpresa da prendere. Morale, l'ultima volta il giorno prima di Pasqua mio figlio ha assistito a un altro litigio. Capirai che a quel punto del loro uovo di Pasqua se ne può fare a meno. Mi spiace, però il nipote non è uno scudo. A tacere la loro presenza, e il loro sostegno, in questo momento. Nullo.


Mi dispiace...
Il contesto mi ha fatto sorgere un’altra domanda: nei casi come qui, è possibile il ritorno ad un rapporto “ affettuoso, di stima o d’amore”?
Vi è mai capitato nella vita di rivalutare e rivedere i comportamenti di una persona al punto di tornare alla stima, affetto o l’amore che c’era prima ?
Ricordo Foglia che raccontavi che i tuoi genitori avevano un pessimo rapporto quando vivevi con loro. Dopo che sei andata via tua madre ti ha detto che dopo la tua partenza andava d’accordo con tuo padre. Ricordo bene ?
Come vi spiegate questi cambiamenti?
Ingenuità, ipocrisia oppure sentimenti rivalutati ?


----------



## Lara3 (28 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuramente. Gliene ho anche parlato. Però capisci anche tu che a quel punto la fiducia di lasciarlo con una nonna che alla prima occasione gli sparla dei genitori "perché tanto non capisce" (quando è lei che non capisce) passa a me. Io me li sono purgati, i suoi sfoghi. Mi spiace perché è pur sempre mia mamma, ci mancherebbe. É capisco che è nonna e non mamma. Ma se non capisce, non so che farci. E passi con me. Davanti a mio figlio, non si deve permettere. Lo capisce? Bene. Non lo capisce? Peggio per lei. Mio figlio in tutto questo non è stato contento di assistere a una litigata. Tralascio i contenuti, tutt'altro che educativi. Ogni tanto mettere barriere e non mandar giù è anche sano. Non si risolve tutto con un bel regalo al bambino, se il regalo poi è comunque al veleno.


In due parole cosa ti rimprovera tua madre ?
Perché per lei saresti “cretina”?
Neanche i miei da bambina avevano gran stima di me; erano sempre a mostrarmi i figli degli altri. Mio padre da quando ho ricordi mi chiamava “ brutta”. Le persone che incontravamo dicevano tutte : che bella bambina. Le foto mostrano una bella bambina. Lo ero, lo so adesso, ma da bambina pensavo fossi brutta. Gliel’ho chiesto perché diceva che fossi brutta; mi aveva detto che scherzava ! E come ho fatto a non capirlo che scherzava, tanto me lo dicevano gli altri che ero bella. Boh ... a 6 anni certi scherzi non li capisci.
Poi ai vari esami di scuola( liceo, università) ho preso voti altissimi, mentre i figli degli amici che mi davano come esempio venivano regolarmente bocciati o non hanno neanche finito la scuola. Nessun commento da parte loro, ma i primi anni di scuola in cui non c’erano esami, quindi nessuna possibilità di valutazione da esterno, non so perché gli altri erano sempre meglio.


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che comunque hai deviato?


Ho deviato perché, in tema di "fallimento" questo è l'argomento più "fresco", paradossalmente. Se sono capitate certe cose all'interno del mio matrimonio, è comunque perché ho lasciato spazio, a lui, affinché capitassero. C'è poco da fare. E' stato spazio concesso a lui. Ed è chiaro che (sto facendo anche psicoterapia, onde capirlo  ) questo spazio concesso ha motivi che vengono da me. Non mi voglio togliere la responsabilità (come dici tu c'è chi reagisce sicuramente meglio, e proprio "per reazione" evita - di sicuro non cerca - di riprodurre le stesse dinamiche). Nel matrimonio è andata come è andata, senz'altro c'ero IO.... anche a non impedire l'accadimento di certe cose. Non è che ci voglio mettere i miei genitori, al posto mio . Dico solo che il matrimonio si è risolto con una separazione lunga e dolorosa, e che tutto sommato (lo dico a distanza di anni, oramai) le implicazioni "negative" del fatto che giocoforza siamo entrambi coinvolti e impegnati nella crescita di un figlio - si sono attenuate. Mi sto facendo un discreto "paiolo" anche ora, stiamo ultimando un percorso di mediazione, proprio per riuscire a dirci ORA quello che non va, le difficoltà comunicative del nostro rapporto. Si è trattato sì - di mettere una pietra sepolcrale sul passato (cosa comunque difficile). Ma insomma, che i rapporti siano cambiati, è evidente. E ad un certo punto, dati questi nuovi rapporti come premesse, stiamo cercando (oramai né più né meno di tante altre coppie) di agire nel meglio PER NOSTRO FIGLIO (fosse per me, lo dico senza ipocrisie, se non ci fosse stato mio figlio sarebbero stati "tanti saluti e a mai più"). Non saremo di quelle coppie che magari va ancora a cena insieme, o trascorre le vacanze vicino . Non lo saremo perché a nostro figlio giungerebbe soltanto tanta ipocrisia. La realtà è che più sto lontana dall'ex meglio sto, ma che comunque se c'è bisogno di un confronto su nostro figlio lo cerco senza nessun problema. Sta tornando, insomma, quella che può dirsi una comunicazione civile. Oltre a quella difficilmente andremo, ma credo che sia comunque più importante per nostro figlio avere la certezza di due genitori che su di lui comunicano, e si mettono d'accordo. Nostro figlio vuole bene ad entrambi. Questo anche perché nessuno dei due (o meglio, parlo per quello che sto provando a fare io, ma credo - e spero - che stia facendo anche lui) parla male dell'altro. E guarda che per la mia esperienza potrei dirne tutto il male possibile, ma so bene che in tutto questo nostro figlio non c'entra niente, e non deve andarci di mezzo (più di quanto normalmente avviene con una separazione).

Questa è - più o meno - la situazione attuale con l'ex. Rispetto alla quale, dato atto del fallimento del matrimonio, si è lavorato parecchio, e non mi sembra di poter attualmente parlare di fallimento (intendo della situazione genitoriale). Sicuramente fatica, sicuramente intoppi, sicuramente fastidio per certi atteggiamenti, sicuramente rigurgiti di rapporti matrimoniali che sono da ascrivere al passato, con riguardo alla gestione di nostro figlio. Ebbene, dato il punto di partenza, non mi sento COMUNQUE di definire fallimentari i risultati odierni.

Sul discorso dei genitori, sento di avere analoga responsabilità. Sono rimasta in casa fino a tardi, tanto per dirne una. NON voglio togliere a me responsabilità, vedermi semplice vittima. Da bambina probabilmente lo sarò stata, con riguardo a determinate situazioni. Di cui non vado a chiedere il conto oggi, non mi interessa farlo. Dico solo, oramai, che di qui a innanzi i rapporti cambiano, o altrimenti cambiano giocoforza. Certe cose, certe intromissioni NON le permetto. Vogliono aiutare? Che aiutino. Ma se l'aiuto è quello che se dico a mia madre di non provare nemmeno a dire a mio figlio qualcosa contro suo padre - e in risposta ottengo "ah, sì? Allora alla cena di tuo figlio ci pensi tu".... la cotoletta gliela cucino io 

Oh.... non si è litigato per cazzate eh. Ha "rinfacciato" a me, in tutt'altro discorso, la malattia di cui ho sofferto. Come dire "eh, ma tanto tu non sei giusta". Davanti a mio figlio. E questo non va bene. Capisci perché che ci vedo il medesimo schema? Eh, tanto io sono una fallita. Eh, no, e soprattutto non di qui in avanti


----------



## Lara3 (28 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho deviato perché, in tema di "fallimento" questo è l'argomento più "fresco", paradossalmente. Se sono capitate certe cose all'interno del mio matrimonio, è comunque perché ho lasciato spazio, a lui, affinché capitassero. C'è poco da fare. E' stato spazio concesso a lui. Ed è chiaro che (sto facendo anche psicoterapia, onde capirlo  ) questo spazio concesso ha motivi che vengono da me. Non mi voglio togliere la responsabilità (come dici tu c'è chi reagisce sicuramente meglio, e proprio "per reazione" evita - di sicuro non cerca - di riprodurre le stesse dinamiche). Nel matrimonio è andata come è andata, senz'altro c'ero IO.... anche a non impedire l'accadimento di certe cose. Non è che ci voglio mettere i miei genitori, al posto mio . Dico solo che il matrimonio si è risolto con una separazione lunga e dolorosa, e che tutto sommato (lo dico a distanza di anni, oramai) le implicazioni "negative" del fatto che giocoforza siamo entrambi coinvolti e impegnati nella crescita di un figlio - si sono attenuate. Mi sto facendo un discreto "paiolo" anche ora, stiamo ultimando un percorso di mediazione, proprio per riuscire a dirci ORA quello che non va, le difficoltà comunicative del nostro rapporto. Si è trattato sì - di mettere una pietra sepolcrale sul passato (cosa comunque difficile). Ma insomma, che i rapporti siano cambiati, è evidente. E ad un certo punto, dati questi nuovi rapporti come premesse, stiamo cercando (oramai né più né meno di tante altre coppie) di agire nel meglio PER NOSTRO FIGLIO (fosse per me, lo dico senza ipocrisie, se non ci fosse stato mio figlio sarebbero stati "tanti saluti e a mai più"). Non saremo di quelle coppie che magari va ancora a cena insieme, o trascorre le vacanze vicino . Non lo saremo perché a nostro figlio giungerebbe soltanto tanta ipocrisia. La realtà è che più sto lontana dall'ex meglio sto, ma che comunque se c'è bisogno di un confronto su nostro figlio lo cerco senza nessun problema. Sta tornando, insomma, quella che può dirsi una comunicazione civile. Oltre a quella difficilmente andremo, ma credo che sia comunque più importante per nostro figlio avere la certezza di due genitori che su di lui comunicano, e si mettono d'accordo. Nostro figlio vuole bene ad entrambi. Questo anche perché nessuno dei due (o meglio, parlo per quello che sto provando a fare io, ma credo - e spero - che stia facendo anche lui) parla male dell'altro. E guarda che per la mia esperienza potrei dirne tutto il male possibile, ma so bene che in tutto questo nostro figlio non c'entra niente, e non deve andarci di mezzo (più di quanto normalmente avviene con una separazione).
> 
> Questa è - più o meno - la situazione attuale con l'ex. Rispetto alla quale, dato atto del fallimento del matrimonio, si è lavorato parecchio, e non mi sembra di poter attualmente parlare di fallimento (intendo della situazione genitoriale). Sicuramente fatica, sicuramente intoppi, sicuramente fastidio per certi atteggiamenti, sicuramente rigurgiti di rapporti matrimoniali che sono da ascrivere al passato, con riguardo alla gestione di nostro figlio. Ebbene, dato il punto di partenza, non mi sento COMUNQUE di definire fallimentari i risultati odierni.
> 
> ...


Come si fa a rinfacciare una malattia?
Neanche l’INPS lo fa.


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In due parole cosa ti rimprovera tua madre ?
> Perché per lei saresti “cretina”?
> Neanche i miei da bambina avevano gran stima di me; erano sempre a mostrarmi i figli degli altri. Mio padre da quando ho ricordi mi chiamava “ brutta”. Le persone che incontravamo dicevano tutte : che bella bambina. Le foto mostrano una bella bambina. Lo ero, lo so adesso, ma da bambina pensavo fossi brutta. Gliel’ho chiesto perché diceva che fossi brutta; mi aveva detto che scherzava ! E come ho fatto a non capirlo che scherzava, tanto me lo dicevano gli altri che ero bella. Boh ... a 6 anni certi scherzi non li capisci.
> Poi ai vari esami di scuola( liceo, università) ho preso voti altissimi, mentre i figli degli amici che mi davano come esempio venivano regolarmente bocciati o non hanno neanche finito la scuola. Nessun commento da parte loro, ma i primi anni di scuola in cui non c’erano esami, quindi nessuna possibilità di valutazione da esterno, non so perché gli altri erano sempre meglio.


Ah, guarda   

Io al cospetto di mia madre ero..... brutta (mai bella quanto lo era stata lei), sono stata "brava" finché ho obbedito a loro, poi quando "ho iniziato a fare di testa mia" non sono andata bene più (chissà quale è il compito di un genitore, se non quello di vederti altro da lui e insegnarti l'autonomia , ma vabbè), se i voti che portavo a casa non erano i migliori della classe voilà le frecciatine.... non so, potrei continuare 
Ma al di là di tutto questo, ho vissuto con una madre che parlava male del marito (sai che mi ha detto quando sono uscita di casa? Ora stiamo meglio!), mio padre è ""tosto" nel senso che se non la pensi come lui sei fottuto di tuo (e allora tanto vale tacere), quando sono stata male, dieci anni fa, a me che ero depressa (proprio così) è giunta persino la frase "se non ci fossi stata per noi sarebbe stato meglio" (eh, ma dai, acqua fresca! ).

Insomma.... non ho ricordi poi belli, la realtà è che li ho sempre edulcorati. Per provare a sentirmi amata nel modo giusto.
Ad oggi mi rinfacciano di avermi mantenuta per trent'anni senza farmi mancare gli abiti firmati o le belle cose. Questo è quanto. Sul piano emotivo è abbastanza un brutto vuoto.
Per mia madre sono stata "cretina" quando (prima che poi di fatto perdessi il lavoro), a pandemia scoppiata, stavo facendo due conti per provare a vedere cosa fosse possibile fare (dato che avevo un part-time, pensavo di proporre al capo di fare full time nei giorni in cui non avevo il figlio con me). Perché loro hanno sempre DICHIARATO (ci voleva il modulo in carta da bollo, a momenti, in quelle.... toh... 4/5 occasioni nell'arco di due anni in cui sarà capitato che chiedessi loro di andarlo a prendere all'asilo.... tra emergenze e altro) che non si sarebbero mai occupati del nipote a tempo pieno. Nulla di che, insomma. Ma questa mia considerazione davanti a loro (senza colpevolizzare loro) ha portato una reazione inspiegabile di mia madre. La quale ha finito non solo per darmi della cretina, ma anche per farmi pesare certe mie situazioni del passato, dandomi della fallita (il tono è stato "del resto tu sei pazza", non ragioni, più o meno....). Di fatto (visto che il lavoro l'ho perso, ma all'epoca stavo semplicemente facendo due conti per non andare in perdita coi costi di una babysitter nel caso in cui - come è stato - il lockdown si protraesse) più che altro mi hanno portato sfiga. Diciamo così. preciso che - quando il figlio era malato - ben volentieri "svicolavano" se potevo prendere la babysitter. Le volte di cui se ne sono occupati, al mio rientro, era tutto un dire "siamo stanchi". E alura....


----------



## Lara3 (28 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah, guarda
> 
> Io al cospetto di mia madre ero..... brutta (mai bella quanto lo era stata lei), sono stata "brava" finché ho obbedito a loro, poi quando "ho iniziato a fare di testa mia" non sono andata bene più (chissà quale è il compito di un genitore, se non quello di vederti altro da lui e insegnarti l'autonomia , ma vabbè), se i voti che portavo a casa non erano i migliori della classe voilà le frecciatine.... non so, potrei continuare
> Ma al di là di tutto questo, ho vissuto con una madre che parlava male del marito (sai che mi ha detto quando sono uscita di casa? Ora stiamo meglio!), mio padre è ""tosto" nel senso che se non la pensi come lui sei fottuto di tuo (e allora tanto vale tacere), quando sono stata male, dieci anni fa, a me che ero depressa (proprio così) è giunta persino la frase "se non ci fossi stata per noi sarebbe stato meglio" (eh, ma dai, acqua fresca! ).
> ...


Figlia unica e nipote unico ?
Mi dispiace


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Figlia unica e nipote unico ?
> Mi dispiace


Eh già. Nemmeno un fratello o una sorella con cui condividere le rogne, e ce ne saranno, quando arriverà il momento che non staranno bene.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho deviato perché, in tema di "fallimento" questo è l'argomento più "fresco", paradossalmente. Se sono capitate certe cose all'interno del mio matrimonio, è comunque perché ho lasciato spazio, a lui, affinché capitassero. C'è poco da fare. E' stato spazio concesso a lui. Ed è chiaro che (sto facendo anche psicoterapia, onde capirlo  ) questo spazio concesso ha motivi che vengono da me. Non mi voglio togliere la responsabilità (come dici tu c'è chi reagisce sicuramente meglio, e proprio "per reazione" evita - di sicuro non cerca - di riprodurre le stesse dinamiche). Nel matrimonio è andata come è andata, senz'altro c'ero IO.... anche a non impedire l'accadimento di certe cose. Non è che ci voglio mettere i miei genitori, al posto mio . Dico solo che il matrimonio si è risolto con una separazione lunga e dolorosa, e che tutto sommato (lo dico a distanza di anni, oramai) le implicazioni "negative" del fatto che giocoforza siamo entrambi coinvolti e impegnati nella crescita di un figlio - si sono attenuate. Mi sto facendo un discreto "paiolo" anche ora, stiamo ultimando un percorso di mediazione, proprio per riuscire a dirci ORA quello che non va, le difficoltà comunicative del nostro rapporto. Si è trattato sì - di mettere una pietra sepolcrale sul passato (cosa comunque difficile). Ma insomma, che i rapporti siano cambiati, è evidente. E ad un certo punto, dati questi nuovi rapporti come premesse, stiamo cercando (oramai né più né meno di tante altre coppie) di agire nel meglio PER NOSTRO FIGLIO (fosse per me, lo dico senza ipocrisie, se non ci fosse stato mio figlio sarebbero stati "tanti saluti e a mai più"). Non saremo di quelle coppie che magari va ancora a cena insieme, o trascorre le vacanze vicino . Non lo saremo perché a nostro figlio giungerebbe soltanto tanta ipocrisia. La realtà è che più sto lontana dall'ex meglio sto, ma che comunque se c'è bisogno di un confronto su nostro figlio lo cerco senza nessun problema. Sta tornando, insomma, quella che può dirsi una comunicazione civile. Oltre a quella difficilmente andremo, ma credo che sia comunque più importante per nostro figlio avere la certezza di due genitori che su di lui comunicano, e si mettono d'accordo. Nostro figlio vuole bene ad entrambi. Questo anche perché nessuno dei due (o meglio, parlo per quello che sto provando a fare io, ma credo - e spero - che stia facendo anche lui) parla male dell'altro. E guarda che per la mia esperienza potrei dirne tutto il male possibile, ma so bene che in tutto questo nostro figlio non c'entra niente, e non deve andarci di mezzo (più di quanto normalmente avviene con una separazione).
> 
> Questa è - più o meno - la situazione attuale con l'ex. Rispetto alla quale, dato atto del fallimento del matrimonio, si è lavorato parecchio, e non mi sembra di poter attualmente parlare di fallimento (intendo della situazione genitoriale). Sicuramente fatica, sicuramente intoppi, sicuramente fastidio per certi atteggiamenti, sicuramente rigurgiti di rapporti matrimoniali che sono da ascrivere al passato, con riguardo alla gestione di nostro figlio. Ebbene, dato il punto di partenza, non mi sento COMUNQUE di definire fallimentari i risultati odierni.
> 
> ...


Ma io dicevo proprio che è lo stesso schema.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh già. Nemmeno un fratello o una sorella con cui condividere le rogne, e ce ne saranno, quando arriverà il momento che non staranno bene.


Sto cercando di farlo capire a una amica che ha già i genitori bisognosi. In una famiglia disfunzionale ogni membro crea un problema ulteriore. Fortunatamente non hai fratelli o sorelle.


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto cercando di farlo capire a una amica che ha già i genitori bisognosi. In una famiglia disfunzionale ogni membro crea un problema ulteriore. Fortunatamente non hai fratelli o sorelle.


Beh. Forse a livello generale, ma mai come quando si aprono questi pensieri.... vorrei averne uno 
poi capisco quello che intendi , si insomma, pensare a un fratello quale "condivisore " di.... sfighe , non è certo il massimo


----------



## ipazia (28 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah, guarda
> 
> Io al cospetto di mia madre ero..... brutta (mai bella quanto lo era stata lei), sono stata "brava" finché ho obbedito a loro, poi quando "ho iniziato a fare di testa mia" non sono andata bene più (chissà quale è il compito di un genitore, se non quello di vederti altro da lui e insegnarti l'autonomia , ma vabbè), se i voti che portavo a casa non erano i migliori della classe voilà le frecciatine.... non so, potrei continuare
> Ma al di là di tutto questo, ho vissuto con una madre che parlava male del marito (sai che mi ha detto quando sono uscita di casa? Ora stiamo meglio!), mio padre è ""tosto" nel senso che se non la pensi come lui sei fottuto di tuo (e allora tanto vale tacere), quando sono stata male, dieci anni fa, a me che ero depressa (proprio così) è giunta persino la frase "se non ci fossi stata per noi sarebbe stato meglio" (eh, ma dai, acqua fresca! ).
> ...



A mia madre non affido neppure i gatti.
Figuriamoci se avessi un figlio.

Semplicemente le persone non migliorano spontaneamente col passare del tempo.
Anzi, senza alcun intervento, peggiorano.

Ci sono persone che semplicemente non sono in grado di aver cura, e che hanno una idea di cura che è sovrapponibile alla vessazione.

D'altro canto, il permanere nella disfunzionalità senza farsene carico (senza curarsi) è il primo indicatore del fatto che sono persone non autocoscienti e men che meno autonome.
Le persone autocoscienti e autonome sanno chiedere aiuto e sanno il perchè.

Chi non lo sa fare, ha una disfunzionalità, più o meno invalidante. Per se stessi e, purtroppo, per chi è costretto a subire la loro mancanza di autonomia.

E' una loro disabilità.
Purtroppo non ancora riconosciuta e diagnosticabile quando si manifesta permanendo all'interno delle cosiddette norme sociali...ma che fa danni a medio e lungo termine spaventosi. E dispendiosi, a tutti i livelli. A partire da quelli economici per poi proseguire su quelli sociali, affettivi e generazionali.

La dissonanza è pesantissima.
Dentro si vede una faccia e, fin tanto che reggono, da fuori se ne vede un'altra.
Di conseguenza il sociale non solo non è un sostegno ma è un ulteriore peso  e carico che crea problemi su problemi.

Io sono ormai dell'idea che non c'è nulla da discutere. Non si può riparare.
Un vaffanculo ogni tanto, risolve serenamente la questione.
E via.

Certo, resta dentro una sorta di tristezza e di sfiducia, non solo verso i genitori ma anche verso un mondo incapace di rilevare e proteggere i suoi nuovi dei (i bambini).

Dopo un po', resta una sorta di tenerezza...e una distanza sana e tutelante.

Con la mia, di madre, ho chiarito una volta per tutte, che adesso le parti sono invertite.
Sarà lei ad aver sempre più bisogno di me.
Quindi le condizioni adesso sono le mie.

Se vuole il mio sostegno, le regole sono le mie.
In alternativa si dovrà impegnare a trovare soluzioni alternative alla figlia.

Ovviamente non smette i suoi comportamenti. Sarebbe una richiesta impossibile da farle.

Semplicemente sta capendo che se tira troppo la corda, la corda si spezza.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Aprile 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> A mia madre non affido neppure i gatti.
> Figuriamoci se avessi un figlio.
> 
> Semplicemente le persone non migliorano spontaneamente col passare del tempo.
> ...


Ciao Ipazia !
Come era tua madre quando eri piccola ?


----------



## ipazia (28 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao Ipazia !
> Come era tua madre quando eri piccola ?


Ciao  

Era profondamente infelice. Le volte che l'ho vista ridere per davvero si contano sulle dita di una mano.
Più combattiva. E più lucida e contenuta (nel senso che fuori di casa, di fronte alla gente di cui temeva il giudizio, portava comportamenti e atteggiamenti diversi, più rispondenti a ciò che lei credeva la società si aspettasse da una donna e madre).

Ha provato ad esser madre.
Non era convinta di volerlo essere, lei non mi voleva fino in fondo.
Sono stata il frutto di pressioni sociali e famigliari da cui non ha saputo, allora, affrancarsi.

Mi ha avuta quando non era pronta ad avermi. Sono stata, e sono, il suo più grande fallimento. Da questo punto di vista.

Era, ed è, una donna ansiosa e tremolante nel suo esser donna, costantemente in competizione col maschio che teme profondamente senza neppure rendersene conto, una donna debole nella sua femminilità, che rifiuta tutt'oggi, rifiutava e rifiuta il suo corpo, rifiuta la vicinanza e l'affetto, rifiuta il sostegno per una questione di potere (crede che ricevere sostegno sia sintomo di sottomissione e quindi perdita di potere), vede le relazioni come giochi di potere permeati, ovviamente, dalla diffidenza. E' vittima di una gelosia adolescenziale e di un senso di abbandono antichissimo.

E' una schiava del suo tempo, della società in cui è cresciuta (veterofemminista fra l'altro ma con impronta cristiana bigotta...il peggio per una donna della sua generazione) e della sua famiglia di origine.

sua madre era una stronza, volendole fare un complimento. E la trattava, a sua, volta malissimo.

Fondamentalmente mia madre è storicamente una vittima che ha deciso di accettare il ruolo di vittima e in quel ruolo recita ad oggi.

Ma tutto sommato sono qui.
Quindi di questo le rendo grazie.

Mi dispiace ancora che la mia vita sia stata tanto costosa per lei.
Peccato non abbia mai voluto curarsi, forse avrebbe potuto essere più serena ed arrivare all'età che ha con maggiore leggerezza, ridendo almeno ogni tanto.

Ma tant'è. Lei ha scelto, sua la responsabilità.


----------



## ipazia (28 Aprile 2021)

@Lara3

mi spiace non aver esattamente alla tua domanda.
Non ho ricordi di quando ero piccola, i pochi che ho sono piuttosto confusi.

Uno molto chiaro risale alla me 14enne, piangente per una delusione d'amore, ricordo l'abbraccio di mia madre e il suo sussurro nel mio orecchio:
"è inutile che tu pianga, sei una debole. L'amore non esiste. I maschi non servono e provocano solo dolore. Adesso hai imparato quanto sei stata stupida a fidarti".

Sorrideva.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Aprile 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> @Lara3
> 
> mi spiace non aver esattamente alla tua domanda.
> Non ho ricordi di quando ero piccola, i pochi che ho sono piuttosto confusi.
> ...


Mia madre e la tua hanno molte cose in comune. Eccetto il fatto che sua madre, cioè mia nonna era una donna eccezionale, dolce e buona.
L’ha mandata in depressione mio padre con le sue continue amanti e lei per la paura del giudizio della gente non si è mai separata.
Faccio fatica anche io di ricordarla felice.
Era ed è una donna rancorosa, profondamente infelice e fedele ad un marito infedele.
La rabbia la scaricava sui figli, mi picchiava per niente. Una volta, ricordo che piangevo dietro la porta , in silenzio e pensavo alla mia vita, che vita era essere picchiata ogni giorno. Stavo contando che negli ultimi giorni mi aveva picchiato quotidianamente.
Poi certo che era a periodi, forse passava qualche settimana senza essere picchiata, forse, non saprei con certezza.
Uno dei motivi più frequenti era di aver parlato con mio padre, che viveva in casa con noi.Oppure che mi sono vergognata di chiedere soldi per la spesa oppure perché non gli avevo detto di non andare più con le amanti.
Per la spesa... lavoravano entrambi, lui che aveva lo stipendio più del doppio di lei se lo teneva tutto per se stesso. Credo che pagasse solo le spese condominiali. Casa di proprietà, niente affitto, niente mutuo. Ma non sono certa che lo faceva sempre. Quindi tutto il resto pagava lei. Qualche volta si ribellava e chiedeva che lui partecipasse alle spese. Diceva a me di chiederglielo, io non osavo o osavo a metà senza risultato, ma poi per me erano botte. Lui lo sapeva, ma non ha mai fatto niente. A lui rimprovero che mi ha tolto la chance di avere una madre serena ed affettuosa. Il suo cuore si è pietrificato. L’ha fatta letteralmente impazzire.
Anche lei mi insegnava che l’amore era una fregatura.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Aprile 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> A mia madre non affido neppure i gatti.
> Figuriamoci se avessi un figlio.
> 
> Semplicemente le persone non migliorano spontaneamente col passare del tempo.
> ...


Dimmi ... quale era la causa della depressione di tua madre ? Sua madre ? Tuo padre ?
Oppure cosa pensi che l’abbia resa depressa ?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh. Forse a livello generale, ma mai come quando si aprono questi pensieri.... vorrei averne uno
> poi capisco quello che intendi , si insomma, pensare a un fratello quale "condivisore " di.... sfighe , non è certo il massimo


È perché il fratello immaginario corrisponde ai nostri bisogni e desideri, quello reale sarebbe compartecipe delle dinamiche famigliari.


----------



## ipazia (28 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mia madre e la tua hanno molte cose in comune. Eccetto il fatto che sua madre, cioè mia nonna era una donna eccezionale, dolce e buona.
> L’ha mandata in depressione mio padre con le sue continue amanti e lei per la paura del giudizio della gente non si è mai separata.
> Faccio fatica anche io di ricordarla felice.
> Era ed è una donna rancorosa, profondamente infelice e fedele ad un marito infedele.
> ...


Mi dispiace.

Vivere queste situazioni da bambini impotenti e che ancora vedono i genitori come dei assoluti in cielo e in terra è doloroso.

Un dolore che non può esser nè spiegato nè compreso, se non astrattamente e teoricamente, da chi non ha vissuto. 

La visione del mondo che ne esce è atipica. 

Ora come ora, quell'atipicità la considero una risorsa. 
Pagata a caro prezzo e tutta di mia tasca.

Con una profonda gratitudine e stima verso le persone che mi "hanno vista" e mi hanno accompagnata nel mio percorso.
I padri e le madri che ho incontrato e che sono riuscita ad accogliere in me.  


Quel che era un marchio, una maledizione da secretare, è ora parte della rappresentazione del mio valore.


----------



## ipazia (28 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dimmi ... quale era la causa della depressione di tua madre ? Sua madre ? Tuo padre ?
> Oppure cosa pensi che l’abbia resa depressa ?


La depressione è un disturbo psichico.
Le cause sono molteplici ed individuarle collocandole in persone fisiche è un abbaglio ed una semplificazione che lede la complessità del disturbo.
E lede anche la persona che ne soffre.
Certo l'ambiente può influenzare, scatenare...ma la questione è ben più complessa di una questione puramente ambientale. 

Certamente la famiglia, intesa come sistema complesso, può rafforzare o depotenziare la dinamica.
Non a caso la cura non riguarda solo il depresso, ma mette in gioco il sistema tutto.

Non penso si possa semplificare come proponi @Lara3


----------



## Lara3 (28 Aprile 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> La depressione è un disturbo psichico.
> Le cause sono molteplici ed individuarle collocandole in persone fisiche è un abbaglio ed una semplificazione che lede la complessità del disturbo.
> E lede anche la persona che ne soffre.
> Certo l'ambiente può influenzare, scatenare...ma la questione è ben più complessa di una questione puramente ambientale.
> ...


Io bambina ed io adulta ho voluto trovare una causa a tutto quello che succedeva in casa e semplificando ho pensato che tutto fosse il risultato dell’infedeltà di mio padre. 
Hai ragione a dire che è un disturbo complesso e che la cause possono essere molteplici e di varia natura.
Talmente tante volte l’ho sentita incolpare mio padre della sua infelicita che ho finito per credere. Certo, a volte diceva anche che per colpa nostra ( noi figli) lei è costretta a stare con nostro padre. Mi sentivo in colpa.
Aveva i mezzi economici di separarsi, ma era succube del giudizio altrui... donna divorziata, vuol dire donna “ che non ha saputo tenersi il marito” ed altre idiozie.
Che poi lei pensava che questo fosse il giudizio della gente, in realtà credo che era già un pregiudizio superato, solo lei ci credeva.


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> A mia madre non affido neppure i gatti.
> Figuriamoci se avessi un figlio.
> 
> Semplicemente le persone non migliorano spontaneamente col passare del tempo.
> ...


Eh.... beata te che riesci a provare "tenerezza". Sarà che mia mamma in questo è un toro, altro che depressione 
E' piuttosto sempre stata scontenta per tutto, ma lungi dall'essere triste (la depressione "maggiore" si esprime con la mancanza di reattività, di forza) lei la sua forza la dirigeva contro chi le girava. E non si è fatta scrupolo di travolgere neppure me. Sai che io non ricordo nemmeno una volta in cui i miei genitori si sono dati un bacio? Un bacio vero, per capirci. Con me ha avuto qualche slancio di affetto. E' vero che, quando ci si dente comunque traditi, la domanda (che mi faccio) è se davvero mi volesse bene, o anche quel bene lo considerasse un bene imposto. Tanto quanto il "bene" che voleva a mio padre. Di cui diceva peste e corna. In ogni caso, a quanto mi ha raccontato, già nei primi tempi di matrimonio si era chiesta se non fosse il caso di separarsi, ma poi sono arrivata io (colpa mia ), poi ha sempre lasciato il lavoro per me (e colpa mia bis), poi ci è rimasta insieme a causa mia .

Episodio divertente? A sfondo sessuale, dai. Mio padre un giorno si dimenticò un video porno (ricordo ancora Moana ), dimenticando di riporlo via e lasciandolo appoggiato su una sedia del tavolo da pranzo. Mia mamma, lungi dal condividere quei video tra loro, lo trovò lì. E mio padre all'apparenza era un discreto bigotto eh 
Accadde che al rientro da scuola il giorno dopo (avrò avuto toh.... 10-11 anni) non mi risparmiò il sermone su mio padre neppure per quello. Tanto per dire, ma potrei raccontarne a quintali. Di ben più pesanti. In tutto ciò con mio padre purtroppo non si riesce ad avere un evro dialogo. Non va mai contraddetto. Ma mai, mai, nemmeno sulle cazzate (e guai a dire "cazzo!" in sua presenza, perché a 44 anni suonati che ho parte la ramanzina pure per quello, ma anche per molto meno). L'ultima discussione, piuttosto accesa, è avvenuta a Pasqua. Mia madre aveva appena terminato di ribadire il concetto che "non son giusta". Il commento di mio padre mentre uscivo dalla loro porta (andata con mio figlio a prendere l'uovo visto che tanto l'avevano menata) è stato sui pantaloni che indossavo. Non andavano bene  

Gli ho risposto di farsi i cazzi suoi, ma era davvero l'ennesima percezione del nonsenso.

Poi mi sono scusata con mio figlio per averlo fatto assistere ad una litigata. Gli ho pure spiegato che i regali sono belli da ricevere quando sentiti. Credo abbia comunque capito.

Ti capisco quando dici che, ad un certo punto, la distanza è d'obbligo. Mi dispiace ma.... anche in questo caso, l'illusione è bella se porta qualcosa di buono. Anche l'ipocrisia al limite. Ma se porta solo "pesi", liberarsi è d'obbligo 
Poi, se vorranno ricostruire (certamente non li cambio, e questo lo so), almeno in parte, dovranno per lo meno imparare ad ascoltare. E a tacere, anche. Ma credo che dipenderà da una loro valutazione di convenienza, e francamente ne dubito. Quando si porrà il problema che non saranno più autosufficienti, idem: o staranno alle mie regole, o altrimenti vedranno di organizzarsi come credono.


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mia madre e la tua hanno molte cose in comune. Eccetto il fatto che sua madre, cioè mia nonna era una donna eccezionale, dolce e buona.
> L’ha mandata in depressione mio padre con le sue continue amanti e lei per la paura del giudizio della gente non si è mai separata.
> Faccio fatica anche io di ricordarla felice.
> Era ed è una donna rancorosa, profondamente infelice e fedele ad un marito infedele.
> ...


Brutta situazione, la tue eh 
Mi dispiace.
Poi comunque ci si chiede perché si finisca anche in matrimoni assurdi, senza vedere "magagne" grosse come una casa. Senza in effetti volersi bene 
Per carità, ognuno ha scelte e strumenti, diciamo solo che a volte nello zaino ci si porta strumenti (soprattutto affettivi) un pò.... carenti.
E' andata 

Mia madre un giorno (ero ragazzina) mi raccontò che a inizio matrimonio aveva conosciuto un altro. Un bacio e niente più, perché era solo incazzata con mio padre, in un momento "no" (rectius: in un momento PARTICOLARMENTE no) , e quindi andava bene così, e soprattutto andava bene a distanza di diversi anni il fatto di raccontarlo alla figlia. E poi? chiesi io 
E poi niente, praticamente mi ha raccontato di un attimo in cui rinsavì, o giù di lì  , perché poi (pare nello stesso momento ma non fu così) "sono arrivata io, e le responsabilità, e la famiglia..... ". Un'altra scusa gettonatissima era quella di non angustiare mia nonna (anche io ne ho avuta una buonissima. I rapporti con gli altri erano strani, poiché mia mamma non esitava a parlar male anche di loro - a torto o a ragione che fosse - davanti a me. Ricordo pure bene certi "sbotti", in cui mi disse che non vedeva l'ora che morissero. Eh, vabbé, ovviamente in bocca sua son sempre cose così, tanto per dire  ).
Sicuramente un soggetto problematico.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Brutta situazione, la tue eh
> Mi dispiace.
> Poi comunque ci si chiede perché si finisca anche in matrimoni assurdi, senza vedere "magagne" grosse come una casa. Senza in effetti volersi bene
> Per carità, ognuno ha scelte e strumenti, diciamo solo che a volte nello zaino ci si porta strumenti (soprattutto affettivi) un pò.... carenti.
> ...


Ma... perche' si sono sposati i tuoi se si odiavano da subito?


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ma... perche' si sono sposati i tuoi se si odiavano da subito?


Ti posso dare la sola versione di mia madre. Ovviamente non "si odiavano" da subito. Mi ha detto che semplicemente da sposata la musica cambia, vale a dire comunque l'ovvio. Tanto è vero che si chiese ben presto (questo sì) se fosse il caso di lasciarlo o meno. Ma non lo lasciò, e anzi rimase incinta di me. E' insoddisfatta cronica, ma non solo ad oggi c'è ancora insieme. Pure ha detto che da quando sono uscita di casa ci sta molto meglio, insieme. Se tu li vedi, sono una di quelle coppie che non si staccano mai l'una dall'altra. Magari, commentando da fuori, diresti anche "che bello vedere due persone che stanno sempre insieme!" 
Dietro c'è una realtà che in parte mio padre ha volutamente ignorato. Altra parte (al tempo) è stata fonte di litigi. Mia madre mi portò con sé persino da un avvocato, da bambina (7-8 anni) per valutare la separazione, questo me lo ricordo bene. Poi non ne fece nulla. Ma portò anche me dall'avvocato per discutere della separazione da mio padre (ovviamente tutto doveva stare "tra noi", come fosse un gioco).
Che ti devo dire? Recentemente si è aperto un bel vaso di Pandora, e ad un certo punto della discussione le ho ricordato (davanti a mio padre) quanto me lo "elogiasse" all'epoca. Ha negato. Poi ha abbassato lo sguardo. Ma di acchito ha detto che non era vero.
Che ti devo dire? Se sta bene a loro, sta bene a tutti, ora. L'importante è che non vengano rinfacciate a me anche quelle parti dio colpa che non ho. Vogliamo parlare di rapporti poco distesi in famiglia? parliamone. Però, certi passaggi mica si possono saltare


----------



## Skorpio (29 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mio padre un giorno si dimenticò un video porno (ricordo ancora Moana ), dimenticando di riporlo via e lasciandolo appoggiato su una sedia del tavolo da pranzo.
> 
> Mia madre aveva appena terminato di ribadire il concetto che "non son giusta".


E te gli rispondi "detto da una che si è sposata uno che lascia il video di Moana appoggiato in salotto, fa un certo che.."

Vedrai che si cheta per un pezzo


----------



## Lara3 (29 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh.... beata te che riesci a provare "tenerezza". Sarà che mia mamma in questo è un toro, altro che depressione
> E' piuttosto sempre stata scontenta per tutto, ma lungi dall'essere triste (la depressione "maggiore" si esprime con la mancanza di reattività, di forza) lei la sua forza la dirigeva contro chi le girava. E non si è fatta scrupolo di travolgere neppure me. Sai che io non ricordo nemmeno una volta in cui i miei genitori si sono dati un bacio? Un bacio vero, per capirci. Con me ha avuto qualche slancio di affetto. E' vero che, quando ci si dente comunque traditi, la domanda (che mi faccio) è se davvero mi volesse bene, o anche quel bene lo considerasse un bene imposto. Tanto quanto il "bene" che voleva a mio padre. Di cui diceva peste e corna. In ogni caso, a quanto mi ha raccontato, già nei primi tempi di matrimonio si era chiesta se non fosse il caso di separarsi, ma poi sono arrivata io (colpa mia ), poi ha sempre lasciato il lavoro per me (e colpa mia bis), poi ci è rimasta insieme a causa mia .
> 
> Episodio divertente? A sfondo sessuale, dai. Mio padre un giorno si dimenticò un video porno (ricordo ancora Moana ), dimenticando di riporlo via e lasciandolo appoggiato su una sedia del tavolo da pranzo. Mia mamma, lungi dal condividere quei video tra loro, lo trovò lì. E mio padre all'apparenza era un discreto bigotto eh
> ...


Mio padre mi portò da una delle sue amanti, qualcun’altra fu invitata a pranzo/ cena in casa con il rispettivo marito. 
Il bello che tutti lo sapevano, eccetto i mariti, che penso non lo sapevano.
Umiliante far cucinare la moglie per le amanti. 
E secondo il regolamento della casa: lui seduto che non dava mai una mano. 
Le sue amanti ci vennero imposte, una volta portata a casa di una di loro, non si è per niente nascosto negli atteggiamenti verso di lei: la teneva abbracciata davanti a me.
Con le altre a cena credo l’atteggiamento era «  più corretto « , credo dovuto alla presenza dei rispettivi mariti.
Non ho avuto nessun rapporto di amicizia o simpatia con loro, mi venivano presentate come sostitute della mamma.
Poi mi sono chiesta se il fatto di aver fatto conoscere mio amante ai miei figli fosse stato la stessa cosa.
Noi non abbiamo mai avuto atteggiamenti affettuosi quando eravamo con loro, infatti loro pensavano che veniva con noi perché provava simpatia per loro. Una volta separata mi avevano chiesto se mi piaceva un po’ Lui, perché credevano che lui tutto sommato provava simpatia anche per me oltre che per loro. E che a loro lui piaceva molto. Sono diventati amici, sono molto amici, lo cercano e so che non hanno mai sospettato di noi. Nonostante la frequentazione.


----------



## Foglia (29 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E te gli rispondi "detto da una che si è sposata uno che lascia il video di Moana appoggiato in salotto, fa un certo che.."
> 
> Vedrai che si cheta per un pezzo




Era uno degli esempi 
Personalmente credo che si siano avvelenati l'esistenza anche con un fare un pò masochistico, a volte. Ma ad un certo punto sono cavoli loro, adesso.

Io, per me, dico solo che se mi vengono rinfacciate (a fronte di cose successe OGGI) mancanze, incomprensioni, silenzi.... di quando ero adolescente o poco più  (dei miei primi vent'anni, per intenderci), anzitutto mi pongo delle domande. Del tipo: che cacchio c'entra con ciò che metto in discussione ora una roba successa più di vent'anni fa? Poi, se proprio proprio invitata a fare questo tipo di.... comparazione?  , ok, la memoria è buona anche per me.... 

Poi ci sarebbero altri campi da guardare. Quando mi sono sposata sono andata in affitto,, con il mio ex, malgrado il fatto che loro avessero un appartamentino (che si sono piuttosto tenuti per dieci anni sfitto  ). Per carità, ognuno con la propria roba fa quel che vuole. Ma quando ci stavamo sposando, e chiedemmo se potevamo andare ad abitare in quell'appartamentino, per mio padre si aprì una sorta di "trattativa" - che ben conoscevo  - per cui il matrimonio sarebbe dipeso dai suoi tempi di "ristrutturazione" dell'appartamento (non ci sarebbe voluto molto eh, anche perché un conto è se l'appartamento me lo regali, altro conto se devo spendere soldi per avere un appartamento per "al massimo 3-4 anni", testuali sue parole ). Capita "la musica" non feci un piego. Ci rimase quasi male lui quando gli dissi che rinunciavamo.... a sentirci meno che in affitto (quest'ultima parte OVVIAMENTE non fu nemmeno detta così,  perché altrimenti non solo si sarebbe offeso come di fatto disse di sentirsi offeso, ma ci avrebbe levato il saluto sino all'ottenimento di eventuali scuse). Tanto per rendere l'idea. Io avevo capito dove andasse a parare, e al che avevo subito cambiato traiettoria. Vabbé.... sto 3D sta diventando una specie di amarcord per me 

Meno male che tutto sommato su queste cose ci rido su (un'altra che mi viene in mente, è che fin da quando ero piccola mio  papà si dedicava a un hobby di tipo collezionistico. Per non dire che gli piaceva e lo faceva perché gli piaceva, diceva che lo faceva "per me"  Ero una bambina, e non parliamo di figurine  , perché un domani tutto quello sarebbe diventato mio. Son passati 35 anni, non ho visto nulla ).
Ma non solo: di tutti i loro affari (al contrario dei miei, di cui hanno sempre più che saputo, anche intromettendosi ultimamente) io non so niente.
Mi è stato rinfacciato (a Pasqua, che per fortuna io e mio figlio abbiamo trascorso con amici) di "averli sbattuti fuori da casa mia", per il semplice motivo che non hanno più le mie chiavi di casa. Io mai avuto le loro, nemmeno d'estate, tanto per dire la fiducia. A me di questo frega tutto sommato poco assai. Ma messo nel "quadro"" di tutto il resto, non è che componga un puzzle edificante. Manco fossi stata la figlia degenere che chissà quali casini ha combinato loro. Però il coraggio di lamentarsi di non poter più entrare in casa mia lo hanno.


----------



## Foglia (29 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mio padre mi portò da una delle sue amanti, qualcun’altra fu invitata a pranzo/ cena in casa con il rispettivo marito.
> Il bello che tutti lo sapevano, eccetto i mariti, che penso non lo sapevano.
> Umiliante far cucinare la moglie per le amanti.
> E secondo il regolamento della casa: lui seduto che non dava mai una mano.
> ...


Merda....
Belle esperienze, eh.


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh.... beata te che riesci a provare "tenerezza". Sarà che mia mamma in questo è un toro, altro che depressione
> E' piuttosto sempre stata scontenta per tutto, ma lungi dall'essere triste (la depressione "maggiore" si esprime con la mancanza di reattività, di forza) lei la sua forza la dirigeva contro chi le girava. E non si è fatta scrupolo di travolgere neppure me. Sai che io non ricordo nemmeno una volta in cui i miei genitori si sono dati un bacio? Un bacio vero, per capirci. Con me ha avuto qualche slancio di affetto. E' vero che, quando ci si dente comunque traditi, la domanda (che mi faccio) è se davvero mi volesse bene, o anche quel bene lo considerasse un bene imposto. Tanto quanto il "bene" che voleva a mio padre. Di cui diceva peste e corna. In ogni caso, a quanto mi ha raccontato, già nei primi tempi di matrimonio si era chiesta se non fosse il caso di separarsi, ma poi sono arrivata io (colpa mia ), poi ha sempre lasciato il lavoro per me (e colpa mia bis), poi ci è rimasta insieme a causa mia .
> 
> Episodio divertente? A sfondo sessuale, dai. Mio padre un giorno si dimenticò un video porno (ricordo ancora Moana ), dimenticando di riporlo via e lasciandolo appoggiato su una sedia del tavolo da pranzo. Mia mamma, lungi dal condividere quei video tra loro, lo trovò lì. E mio padre all'apparenza era un discreto bigotto eh
> ...


La tenerezza non dipende dallo stato di lei.

Dipende dal fatto che lei e le dinamiche che ha ancora il potere di creare sono depotenziate nella mia percezione. 
Quindi i suoi "attacchi" non mi toccano, non mi feriscono e di conseguenza non reagisco, ma agisco 

Ed è questa la distanza di cui parlavo, che non è fisica. 

Non è creata, ma vissuta. 

Ho disconfermato nei fatti i suoi "insegnamenti". 
Dall'affetto come debolezza e inganno alla famiglia vista come luogo di guerra e sopraffazione. 
Ho imparato a non vergognarmi delle mie emozioni e a dar loro valore a prescindere da come possono esser trattate, da lei ma pure da chiunque altro.

Anzi, ho imparato che l'esposizione trasparente delle mie emozioni, dei miei pregi e dei miei difetti non solo non è una debolezza ma è la mia forza, oltre che uno strumento chirurgico per valutare chi mi sta intorno. 
Che le mie fragilità non sono vergogna ma Onore e Fierezza. Parte essenziale del mio valore e del mio Essere. 

Ho smesso di desiderare conferme e accettazione dall'esterno. 
E ho iniziato ad accogliere me stessa, ho arredato con cura e amore la mia stanza interiore, l'ho riempita di specchi in cui mi posso guardare senza spezzarmi e guardando anche la mia immagine interrotta e abusata con sguardo amorevole e accogliente. 
Come mi raccontava una utente magnifica che un tempo scriveva qui, mi posso sedere anche io, ora, nella mia poltrona e sorseggiare un bel bicchiere sorridendo alle diverse me che mi popolano. 

Non perchè la vita mi sorride.
Ma perchè desidero Vivere qualunque Vita mi si proponga. 

(e per anni per me il morire sarebbe stato preferibile al vivere, fortunatamente sono stata abbastanza vigliacca da non trasformare in agito quella preferenza e mi sono limitata a ferirmi e cercare sofferenza.) 

Vedi, capisco molto bene quello che porti. 
Ma, dopo anni di lavoro su di me, anche in terapia, semplicemente adesso so che quello che cambia in queste dinamiche non è la dinamica. Neppure i ricordi. Neppure gli agiti presenti.

Quello che cambia è l'accettazione di sè. 
Il giudizio di sè.

Quando riuscirai a spostarti da dove sei 

(che è poi il motivo per cui ti rompo le balle nell'altro 3d sull'esprimere le tue emozioni spostando lo scopo dall'altro a te, dando valore intrinseco alle tue emozioni a prescindere dal modo in cui vengono o non vengono accolte ma anzi, usando per te quei modi per decidere TU chi tenere vicino e non lasciare decidere all'altro, che è un po' la ripetizione della tua dinamica famigliare in cui passi il tempo a difenderti dai loro attacchi e ad affermare il tuo valore scontrandoti contro il muro del rifiuto) 

potrai sperimentare che non solo tua madre non è un toro. 
Ma che è semplicemente un essere tremante e messo all'angolo dalla vita che lei stessa ha scelto che ti usa per riempire i suoi vuoti. 
Che si dibatte con le ultime forze che le restano prima di morire, per continuare a vivere.

Comprenderai che il potere che le attribuisci, non è reale, ma è frutto delle tue attribuzioni nella relazione con lei (e con tuo padre). 
Sei tu che le dai potere (internamente). 
Sei tu, l'unica, che glielo può levare.  

E forse, se sarai riuscita a lasciar andare la rabbia e il giudizio, sentirai la tenerezza di cui parlo, in primis per te stessa...quella rivolta a lei sarà solo una conseguenza. 

Il punto è esser nella posizione di non sentire il desiderio e men che meno il dovere di restituire alcunchè.
che sia amore o recriminazione, che sia pareggiare conti, fare chiarezza, mettere i punti. Che sia affermazione di sè.

Quella che sento non è la tenerezza del "ti abbraccerei". 

Io non mi fido di mia madre. So che se gliene dessi l'opportunità mi farebbe del male. 
E non per cattiveria. Lei è semplicemente così.

Quella che sento e di cui parlo è' la tenerezza di chi, seduta in poltrona, osserva il dibattersi di una persona a cui è comunque legata. 
Sapendo benissimo di non poter fare nulla, di essere impotente. (come mi sarebbe piaciuto poterla curare, quanto avrei desiderato vederla felice). 

E' solo uno sguardo amorevole che ho rivolto a me stessa. 
E che di conseguenza ricade anche su di lei. 

Ma, come dicevo, non le affiderei neppure i gatti.

Non è stata e non è una buona madre. Come mio padre non ha brillato.
No è una persona affidabile.
Sono fatti. 

E' una tenerezza che non teme la tristezza del desiderio frustrato di una famiglia che non ho avuto. 
E che ha creato la stanza interiore del ristoro di me esattamente al centro del vuoto della loro accettazione e del loro amore. 

E' un abbraccio che riservo alla me bambina che avrebbe tanto desiderato avere una madre che la amasse e la sostenesse. 
Che avrebbe tanto desiderato esser un dono e non un ostacolo, una malattia, una ladra, una traditrice, un fallimento epocale. 
Alla 19enne abusata e sofferente che  sfuggita illudendosi di poter sfuggire.
Alla 30enne che ha provato a sperimentare l'amore, senza saperne nulla e ha fallito (ubbidendo e confermando gli insegnamenti della madre interiore). 

@Foglia, fino a quando non darai dignità e valore a te stessa, alle tue emozioni, liberandole dallo scopo (che ti hanno insegnato) continuerai a sentire tua madre come un toro ingestibile e a sentire te stessa come indegna di tutto, tranne che del rifiuto. 

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mio padre mi portò da una delle sue amanti, qualcun’altra fu invitata a pranzo/ cena in casa con il rispettivo marito.
> Il bello che tutti lo sapevano, eccetto i mariti, che penso non lo sapevano.
> Umiliante far cucinare la moglie per le amanti.
> E secondo il regolamento della casa: lui seduto che non dava mai una mano.
> ...


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io bambina ed io adulta ho voluto trovare una causa a tutto quello che succedeva in casa e semplificando ho pensato che tutto fosse il risultato dell’infedeltà di mio padre.
> Hai ragione a dire che è un disturbo complesso e che la cause possono essere molteplici e di varia natura.
> Talmente tante volte l’ho sentita incolpare mio padre della sua infelicita che ho finito per credere. Certo, a volte diceva anche che per colpa nostra ( noi figli) lei è costretta a stare con nostro padre. Mi sentivo in colpa.
> Aveva i mezzi economici di separarsi, ma era succube del giudizio altrui... donna divorziata, vuol dire donna “ che non ha saputo tenersi il marito” ed altre idiozie.
> Che poi lei pensava che questo fosse il giudizio della gente, in realtà credo che era già un pregiudizio superato, solo lei ci credeva.


eh, lo capisco. 

Da me la parte complessa, veramente complessa, era la dissonanza fra il dentro casa e il fuori casa. 
Il senso di realtà parallele tutte contemporaneamente valide. Il paradosso. 

Ero troppo occupata a non impazzire perdendomi nelle diverse realtà, per cercare colpe.

Ed in ogni caso, non servivano le colpe.
Il tribunale aveva emesso sentenza irrevocabile. 

L'unica colpevole ero io. 
La mia colpa era esser nata ed esistere. 
La mia esistenza era il fallimento della vita di mia madre. 

Non ho avuto bisogno di crederci. Era un fatto incontestabile. 
Un assioma.

Il primo comandamento nella tavola di mia madre.

Ho accolto la bambina che non poteva far altro che inchinarsi. L'ho perdonata. 
Ho compreso che non aveva scelto. La bambina ha fatto quel che doveva per sopravvivere. 

Ti pensi ancora in colpa? 
Consideri ancora colpevole tuo padre? 

Usi spesso la parola colpa nei tuoi ragionamenti.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Aprile 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh, lo capisco.
> 
> Da me la parte complessa, veramente complessa, era la dissonanza fra il dentro casa e il fuori casa.
> Il senso di realtà parallele tutte contemporaneamente valide. Il paradosso.
> ...


Lo sai da bambina spesso mi sentivo colpevole perché la mia esistenza ha complicato l’esistenza di mia madre rendendola infelice a vita. 
Ma pur essendo piccola capivo che lei aveva la possibilità di scegliere, di separarsi.
Se hai letto i miei messaggi precedenti, dicevo che mio padre pur rendendosi conto dello stato di mia madre, era a conoscenza dei fatti che accadevano quando lui non c’era, non ha mai fatto niente per me. « Le sedute « di botte duravano credo quasi un’ora in cui mi picchiava finché era stanca. Sfogava tutta la sua frustrazione sui figli.
Lui lo sapeva e non faceva niente.
Anzi, portava in casa le amanti, inviti a pranzo o cena in compagnia dei rispettivi mariti ed altre coppie.
Potevano sembrare i tipici pranzi in cui si invitano amici di famiglia, ma tra di loro c’era l’amante di turno. Mia madre lo sapeva, glielo urlava durante i loro litigi, quindi anche io lo sapevo e nonostante questo le invitava a pranzo. Mia madre cucinava per loro, lui seduto a tavola con gli altri, mia madre a correre e servire, io ad aiutarla.
Si, considero colpevole lui, lei era semplicemente malata, molto malata.


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lo sai da bambina spesso mi sentivo colpevole perché la mia esistenza ha complicato l’esistenza di mia madre rendendola infelice a vita.
> Ma pur essendo piccola capivo che lei aveva la possibilità di scegliere, di separarsi.
> Se hai letto i miei messaggi precedenti, dicevo che mio padre pur rendendosi conto dello stato di mia madre, era a conoscenza dei fatti che accadevano quando lui non c’era, non ha mai fatto niente per me. « Le sedute « di botte duravano credo quasi un’ora in cui mi picchiava finché era stanca. Sfogava tutta la sua frustrazione sui figli.
> Lui lo sapeva e non faceva niente.
> ...


Ogni lettura ha il suo valore e la sua funzione.

tieni presente che tu non sai davvero di loro.

tutto quelle che credi di sapere è frutto delle tue elaborazioni. Che derivano da quello che hai vissuto tu, da bambina fra l'altro. E quindi con capacità di astrazione evolutivamente ridotte.
E' frutto dei tuoi ricordi. E i ricordi sono soggetti all'usura e agli accomodamenti del tempo e alla rielaborazione di sistema che ha la tensione a far quadrare i conti. (ecco perchè il cambiamento è doloroso...il cambiamento di prospettiva è una bomba di realtà nella realtà costruita a nostro uso e consumo).

E soprattutto lo schieramento è frutto della dinamica stessa.
Oltre ad essere un chiaro segnale del fatto che sì è ancora parte costituente della dinamica.  

Sei e resti figlia.

Tienine conto quando distribuisci le colpe.


La me bambina ricorda le botte come una benedizione.
Ingiusta. Ma reale e concreta.

Di gran lunga preferibile al delirio delle realtà parallele.
Le botte almeno lasciavano segni a prova delle loro esistenza reale.
Erano vere, senza ombra di dubbio.

Pensa come ogni mente elabora secondo il suo funzionamento e i suoi bisogni 

Io, leggendoti, perdona se son cruda, ho la sensazione che tu usi tuo padre e le sue colpe per assolvere tua madre ai tuoi occhi di bambina.

tua madre è stata una donna violenta che ha abusato violentemente di sua figlia a quanto racconti.
Questo il fatto.

Poi si può comprendere il come e il perchè.
Ma il fatto è questo.

E fa soffrire...riconoscere la violenza nell'essere che in teoria e secondo la narrazione sociale condivisa dovrebbe amare sopra ogni cosa.
Altrettanto fa paura il timore di aver assorbito quella violenza...

Che tuo padre non ti abbia protetta è indiscutibile.
Ma le botte, a quanto racconti, erano di tua madre. E date quando tuo padre era assente.

Avrebbe dovuto punirla lui? picchiarla per il suo comportamento? Non uscire più di casa per tenerti al sicuro?

Tuo padre avrebbe dovuto denunciarla, in una società che non crede, allora ancor più di oggi, che le madri possano abusare dei figli.
Molto probabilmente sarebbe finito nel delirio di un processo infinito in cui sarebbe stato sospettato lui al posto di tua madre...etc etc
Forse saresti stata tolta da quella casa, data in affidamento....chissà

Temo che neppure la sua fosse una posizione semplice.

Capisco bene la tua rabbia nei suoi confronti. Non ti ha protetta. Quello sarebbe dovuto essere il suo compito.
Come quello di tua madre curarsi.


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2021)

Aggiungo: le possibilità hanno una componente oggettiva e una componente soggettiva.

di solito quella soggettiva supera quella oggettiva.

Se io ritengo soggettivamente che separarmi non sia una possibilità per me, non importa che oggettivamente esista la legge e i mezzi a permetterlo.
Per me la separazione non è una possibilità.

Solo da esterno la rilevanza è alla componente oggettiva.
Da dentro il sistema, la prevalenza è soggettiva.

Questa è una componente della responsabilità della Cura di sè.
L'equilibrio, necessariamente dinamico, fra soggettivo ed oggettivo.

E pensa alle variabili che entrano in gioco...i condizionamenti, i giudizi, le attribuzioni, il locus of control, la storia personale, sociale, familiare, le paure, le credenze, l'euristica della mente. Senza parlare delle competenze di conoscenza e di elaborazione delle informazioni oggettive.

Quel che si vede...è sempre e solo la punta dell'iceberg.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Aprile 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ogni lettura ha il suo valore e la sua funzione.
> 
> tieni presente che tu non sai davvero di loro.
> 
> ...


Quoto. 
E aggiungo che per molto tempo ho colpevolizzato mia madre. E assolto lui.
Mi sono pure colpevolizzata io perché esisto.
Ma ultimamente ho capito che mia madre era semplicemente malata, si, usava violenza, ma era ed è malata. Mi fa pena. 
Mi sento colpevole pure di aver preferito mio padre da piccola; si, perché non mi picchiava. 
Questo deve aver scatenato ancora più frustrazione in mia madre...
Ma da grande mio padre sapeva essere molto crudele con le parole. Forse erano meglio le botte.
E lo sai la cosa strana ?
Fuori dalla casa ero una bambina felice, tutto l’inferno che c’era dentro la casa non mi ha impedito di considerare un’infanzia felice la mia.


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto.
> E aggiungo che per molto tempo ho colpevolizzato mia madre. E assolto lui.
> Mi sono pure colpevolizzata io perché esisto.
> Ma ultimamente ho capito che mia madre era semplicemente malata, si, usava violenza, ma era ed è malata. Mi fa pena.
> ...


Fossi nata in Siria e avessi dovuto giocare a campana con le bombe me la sarei passata ben peggio di come me la sono passata. 
Fossero stati genitori migliori, me la sarei passata ben meglio di come me la sono passata. 

Ma ora come ora, non conta più di tanto a dirti il vero. 

Non lo so se ho avuto una infanzia felice o infelice, i ricordi che ho sono disgregati e spezzettati, non seguono un ordine cronologico, non sono mai riuscita a metterci dentro ordine. 
I ricordi della mia infanzia sono parte di quel che è andato perduto durante il viaggio. 

E ora come ora, non sono più neppure interessata. Probabilmente sarebbero inutili pesi da portarmi appresso. 

Viaggio leggera. 
La bambina ha fatto allora quel che doveva per arrivare a me qui e ora. 
Siam pacificate e mi fido di lei e delle scelte che ha fatto. E' stata brava, si merita solo abbracci da parte mia. 

In questo qui e ora io adesso stabilisco me stessa e il mio futuro. 

Al resto non c'è alcun rimedio. 
E' stato. 

L'importante è che "quel che è stato non è".


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho avuto una confidenza recentemente al riguardo..
> 
> Per motivi di lavoro, di carriera, economici o altro vi siete mai sentiti falliti di fronte al coniuge/compagno/a?
> 
> ...


Io mi sento un fallito in generale, non relativamente.
Il fallimento è una questione molto personale, attribuirlo ad altri è solo un'escamotage per non elaborare le proprie mancanze.


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> La tenerezza non dipende dallo stato di lei.
> 
> Dipende dal fatto che *lei e le dinamiche che ha ancora il potere di creare sono depotenziate nella mia percezione*.
> Quindi i suoi "attacchi" non mi toccano, non mi feriscono e di conseguenza non reagisco, ma agisco
> ...


Ho fatto risuonare un pò le tue parole. Il punto (cioè, uno dei punti) è mettere in pratica ciò che scrivi. Che trovo sacrosanto, specialmente nelle parti che ho evidenziato. Su un grassetto in particolare mi voglio soffermare: è quello della accettazione di sé. Il problema è che per come sono TENDO a lasciare spazio all'altro. E' un mio problema, una mia caratteristica. Fatico a mettere barriere tra il mio sé e l'altro (questo pure quelli bravi me lo hanno periziato, e al di fuori del "contesto", non sereno, in cui è stata fatta questa perizia, mi ha lasciato molto a che riflettere). Quindi nella pratica che succede? Non riuscendo a mettere molte "barriere", finisce che mi arrabbio. Ho capito (almeno lo interpreto un pò così) ciò che dici tu sul fatto di arrivare ad accettare se stessi ATTRAVERSO lo sguardo di se stessi (e non degli altri) e con quello sguardo guardare  chi non ci accetta depotenziando (a me viene da dire ridimensionando, anzi meglio confinando nella dimensione dell'altro) quella che è la dinamica. Il problema è che proprio "di struttura" sono "permeabile". Di qui che alle volte è inevitabile che non riesca a non arrabbiarmi. E se mi arrabbio, il potere all'altro (sto pensando a mia madre in questo caso) lo lascio eccome. Non so.... Il mio obiettivo francamente sarebbe (ed è, anche) quello di metterci pure una distanza fisica. Mi stai fuori dalle balle e ci si sente il meno possibile, proprio semplicisticamente. Devo dire che da quando è così mi sento alleggerita. E' quasi paradossale eh, che arrivi a dirlo in un periodo come questo. Ma più lontano (anche fisicamente) le sto (e sto ad entrambi, comunque) meglio sono stata e sto. Probabilmente non ho ancora la.... "forza"?  per riuscire  a guardarli dall'alto, come tanti dicono di aver osservato se stessi nelle esperienze di pre-morte  Mi hai dato quell'immagine .

Il resto attiene certamente al fatto che siccome sin da bambina le "emozioni" non contemplate nel loro vocabolario per così dire "ufficiale", o comunque non condivise, o non attese da loro stessi, eran "stronzate" (minimo), beh.... tirarle fuori è, in generale, una gran bella fatica 

Grazie ancora 

P.S. Stamattina, mentre mi trovavo a iniziare l'ennesima quarantena fiduciaria con mio figlio (evviva   ) un gatto.... l'hai mandato a me . Gironzola fuori dalla mia casa, è dolcissimo


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il resto attiene certamente al fatto che siccome sin da bambina le "emozioni" non contemplate nel loro vocabolario per così dire "ufficiale", o comunque non condivise, o non attese da loro stessi, eran "stronzate" (minimo), beh.... tirarle fuori è, in generale, una gran bella fatica


E' un'enorme fatica!
Almeno ne sei consapevole, è già qualcosa e non ti sei arresa alla cosa.
In qualche modo è un buon punto di partenza.


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E' un'enorme fatica!
> Almeno ne sei consapevole, è già qualcosa e non ti sei arresa alla cosa.
> In qualche modo è un buon punto di partenza.


Mi è difficile, sì. Ricordo in prima elementare, avevo un fidanzatino, lo ricordo pure ora con immenso piacere, si chiamava Giulio. Una volta che mio padre era venuto a prendermi a scuola, era un sabato, io dissi "io lo amo. Era un'esternazione, da parte di una bambina di sei anni. La risposta fu "ma non dire cavolate", tanto per dire.... Pensi ne abbia più dette? Stessa cosa per il sesso, e le domande che si fanno sull'argomento da bambini. Non è che non ne avessi, non avevo genitori a cui farle. Semplicemente


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho fatto risuonare un pò le tue parole. Il punto (cioè, uno dei punti) è mettere in pratica ciò che scrivi. Che trovo sacrosanto, specialmente nelle parti che ho evidenziato. Su un grassetto in particolare mi voglio soffermare: è quello della accettazione di sé. Il problema è che per come sono TENDO a lasciare spazio all'altro. E' un mio problema, una mia caratteristica. Fatico a mettere barriere tra il mio sé e l'altro (questo pure quelli bravi me lo hanno periziato, e al di fuori del "contesto", non sereno, in cui è stata fatta questa perizia, mi ha lasciato molto a che riflettere). Quindi nella pratica che succede? Non riuscendo a mettere molte "barriere", finisce che mi arrabbio. Ho capito (almeno lo interpreto un pò così) ciò che dici tu sul fatto di arrivare ad accettare se stessi ATTRAVERSO lo sguardo di se stessi (e non degli altri) e con quello sguardo guardare  chi non ci accetta depotenziando (a me viene da dire ridimensionando, anzi meglio confinando nella dimensione dell'altro) quella che è la dinamica. Il problema è che proprio "di struttura" sono "permeabile". Di qui che alle volte è inevitabile che non riesca a non arrabbiarmi. E se mi arrabbio, il potere all'altro (sto pensando a mia madre in questo caso) lo lascio eccome. Non so.... Il mio obiettivo francamente sarebbe (ed è, anche) quello di metterci pure una distanza fisica. Mi stai fuori dalle balle e ci si sente il meno possibile, proprio semplicisticamente. Devo dire che da quando è così mi sento alleggerita. E' quasi paradossale eh, che arrivi a dirlo in un periodo come questo. Ma più lontano (anche fisicamente) le sto (e sto ad entrambi, comunque) meglio sono stata e sto. Probabilmente non ho ancora la.... "forza"?  per riuscire  a guardarli dall'alto, come tanti dicono di aver osservato se stessi nelle esperienze di pre-morte  Mi hai dato quell'immagine .
> 
> Il resto attiene certamente al fatto che siccome sin da bambina le "emozioni" non contemplate nel loro vocabolario per così dire "ufficiale", o comunque non condivise, o non attese da loro stessi, eran "stronzate" (minimo), beh.... tirarle fuori è, in generale, una gran bella fatica
> 
> ...


Ma lo vedi che il giudizio colpisce se si dà valore a ciò che esprime.
Ti colpirebbe “non sei abbastanza nera”?
Ovviamente no, non appartieni a 7na etnia di colore e quindi ti farebbe ridere. Come potresti essere nera?
È lo stesso per ogni cosa
Sto cercando da un po’ di esprimere questa cosa.


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo vedi che il giudizio colpisce se si dà valore a ciò che esprime.
> Ti colpirebbe “non sei abbastanza nera”?
> Ovviamente no, non appartieni a 7na etnia di colore e quindi ti farebbe ridere. Come potresti essere nera?
> È lo stesso per ogni cosa
> Sto cercando da un po’ di esprimere questa cosa.


Eh lo so. Però dipende anche da chi ti viene, questo giudizio....


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi è difficile, sì. Ricordo in prima elementare, avevo un fidanzatino, lo ricordo pure ora con immenso piacere, si chiamava Giulio. Una volta che mio padre era venuto a prendermi a scuola, era un sabato, io dissi "io lo amo. Era un'esternazione, da parte di una bambina di sei anni. La risposta fu "ma non dire cavolate", tanto per dire.... Pensi ne abbia più dette? Stessa cosa per il sesso, e le domande che si fanno sull'argomento da bambini. Non è che non ne avessi, non avevo genitori a cui farle. Semplicemente


Immagino che tu abbia fatto psicoterapia su questo, per cui non mi addentro, ma penso che questo tuo blocco scaturisca da tanti atteggiamenti, modelli, piccoli traumi che si sono cumulati col tempo.
Anch'io me ne sono reso conto, molto tardi, di ciò che non avevo risolto.
E' già qualcosa portarli a galla, giusto per capire chi siamo in realtà e quali ostacoli creiamo.


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Immagino che tu abbia fatto psicoterapia su questo, per cui non mi addentro, ma penso che questo tuo blocco scaturisca da tanti atteggiamenti, modelli, piccoli traumi che si sono cumulati col tempo.
> Anch'io me ne sono reso conto, molto tardi, di ciò che non avevo risolto.
> E' già qualcosa portarli a galla, giusto per capire chi siamo in realtà e quali ostacoli creiamo.


Su questo punto in realtà abbastanza poco. Per ora. Su di c'è parecchio lavoro da fare . Scherzi a parte, un pochino sono entrata, nel mio mondo delle emozioni


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh lo so. Però dipende anche da chi ti viene, questo giudizio....


Certo! Perché poi in quel contesto ci sei cresciuta, nel bene e nel male e il bene ha strutturato il tuo sistema valoriale.
Mi è venuta in mente Veronica De Laurentiis, figlia di Silvana Mangano e Dino DeLaurentiis.
La madre non perdeva occasione per farla sentire brutta. Veronica è molto bella, pure adesso, è molto somigliante alla madre. Probabilmente Silvana la vedeva proprio come Grimilde vedeva Biancaneve.
Ovviamente Veronica, figlia di una attrice e di un produttore, fotografata fin da piccolissima, come avrebbe potuto fregarsene dell’aspetto fisico?
È ovvio che le gelide e taglienti osservazioni della madre la ferissero.
In una famiglia diversa “cambiati, quel vestito è volgare” magari avrebbe fatto ridere.


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo! Perché poi in quel contesto ci sei cresciuta, nel bene e nel male e il bene ha strutturato il tuo sistema valoriale.
> Mi è venuta in mente Veronica De Laurentiis, figlia di Silvana Mangano e Dino DeLaurentiis.
> La madre non perdeva occasione per farla sentire brutta. Veronica è molto bella, pure adesso, è molto somigliante alla madre. Probabilmente Silvana la vedeva proprio come Grimilde vedeva Biancaneve.
> Ovviamente Veronica, figlia di una attrice e di un produttore, fotografata fin da piccolissima, come avrebbe potuto fregarsene dell’aspetto fisico?
> ...


Nel mio caso di sicuro c'è da lavorare in punto autostima.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo! Perché poi in quel contesto ci sei cresciuta, nel bene e nel male e il bene ha strutturato il tuo sistema valoriale.
> Mi è venuta in mente Veronica De Laurentiis, figlia di Silvana Mangano e Dino DeLaurentiis.
> La madre non perdeva occasione per farla sentire brutta. Veronica è molto bella, pure adesso, è molto somigliante alla madre. Probabilmente Silvana la vedeva proprio come Grimilde vedeva Biancaneve.
> Ovviamente Veronica, figlia di una attrice e di un produttore, fotografata fin da piccolissima, come avrebbe potuto fregarsene dell’aspetto fisico?
> ...


----------



## danny (30 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nel mio caso di sicuro c'è da lavorare in punto autostima.


Se ti poni delle domande su alcuni tuoi aspetti caratteriali sei già a un buon punto.
Stai iniziando a costruire la tua consapevolezza senza attribuire solo esternamente le responsabilità.
E' una buona cosa.
La consapevolezza ti renderà anche capace di capire esattamente chi vuoi e che rapporto intendi costruire insieme ad un altro.
Senza lasciare, per esempio,  che sia un'altra persona a costruirlo anche per te, cosa che può anche fare male.
L'autostima non mi stupisce che manchi.
E' stata la mia lacuna per una vita.
E non me ne rendevo conto.


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho fatto risuonare un pò le tue parole. Il punto (cioè, uno dei punti) è mettere in pratica ciò che scrivi. Che trovo sacrosanto, specialmente nelle parti che ho evidenziato. Su un grassetto in particolare mi voglio soffermare: è quello della accettazione di sé. Il problema è che per come sono TENDO a lasciare spazio all'altro. E' un mio problema, una mia caratteristica. Fatico a mettere barriere tra il mio sé e l'altro (questo pure quelli bravi me lo hanno periziato, e al di fuori del "contesto", non sereno, in cui è stata fatta questa perizia, mi ha lasciato molto a che riflettere). Quindi nella pratica che succede? Non riuscendo a mettere molte "barriere", finisce che mi arrabbio. Ho capito (almeno lo interpreto un pò così) ciò che dici tu sul fatto di arrivare ad accettare se stessi ATTRAVERSO lo sguardo di se stessi (e non degli altri) e con quello sguardo guardare  chi non ci accetta depotenziando (a me viene da dire ridimensionando, anzi meglio confinando nella dimensione dell'altro) quella che è la dinamica. Il problema è che proprio "di struttura" sono "permeabile". Di qui che alle volte è inevitabile che non riesca a non arrabbiarmi. E se mi arrabbio, il potere all'altro (sto pensando a mia madre in questo caso) lo lascio eccome. Non so.... Il mio obiettivo francamente sarebbe (ed è, anche) quello di metterci pure una distanza fisica. Mi stai fuori dalle balle e ci si sente il meno possibile, proprio semplicisticamente. Devo dire che da quando è così mi sento alleggerita. E' quasi paradossale eh, che arrivi a dirlo in un periodo come questo. Ma più lontano (anche fisicamente) le sto (e sto ad entrambi, comunque) meglio sono stata e sto. Probabilmente non ho ancora la.... "forza"?  per riuscire a guardarli dall'alto, come tanti dicono di aver osservato se stessi nelle esperienze di pre-morte  Mi hai dato quell'immagine .
> 
> Il resto attiene certamente al fatto che siccome sin da bambina le "emozioni" non contemplate nel loro vocabolario per così dire "ufficiale", o comunque non condivise, o non attese da loro stessi, eran "stronzate" (minimo), beh.... tirarle fuori è, in generale, una gran bella fatica
> 
> ...



Prego! 

la rabbia la capisco bene 

Serve proprio a mantenere vive le credenze riguardo la necessità di barriere e attiva la motivazione alla barriera. 
E' funzionale, in modo disfunzionale, a mantenere il sistema in uno stato conosciuto.

Apparentemente le barriere sembrano proteggere, in realtà intasano il sistema.  
Non solo non impediscono l'accesso all'altro (lo stai sperimentando bene con il tipo che ti affligge nei pensieri) ma anzi, rafforzano la sua presenza perchè ne impediscono l'uscita. 

Non siamo sistemi chiusi. 

Siamo sistemi di scambio naturali. 
Ad ogni livello. Dall'alimentazione (mangi e caghi...se non dovesse accadere, moriresti in preda a orribili dolori ) all'emotività.

L'accettazione è uno dei filtri che permette di non intasare il sistema. 

E come tutti i filtri necessita manutenzione e pure aggiornamenti in feedback con i sistemi esterni e con il contesto. 

Le emozioni sono un altro filtro. 
fondamentale. 

Coartarle, che è un po' la richiesta che ti è stata fatta e l'aspettativa che ricade su di te dal tuo sistema originario, blocca il sistema e ti mantiene ferma. 

Ecco perchè rompo le balle sull'esprimerle. 
anche pagando qualche figura di merda...che è un'altra bella scossa di pulizia di sistema!  

La tua permeabilità all'altro non è niente di strano. 
Tutti siamo permeabili all'altro. 

Salvo patologie psichiatriche, ossia disfunzionamenti di sistema funzionali a mantenere chiuso e quindi stabile il sistema. 

Il punto è che non hai mai imparato a gestire *i tuoi* filtri. E, mi sembra leggendoti, ti muovi ancora per differenziazione...anzichè per individuazione. 
E non solo, li giudichi e secondo parametri che non sono funzionali a te ma che rispondono ad altro. In cui non mi addentro, non è la sede. 
E infine provi a gestirli secondo le indicazioni (antiche) di chi ha filtri diversi dai tuoi. 

Le norme sociali e famigliari, sono semplificazioni. Generalizzanti. 
Sono riferimenti. 
Non regole interne. 

Sono un riferimento. Utile mentre si impara a camminare.
Poi però serve declinarle secondo sè. In fedeltà. E lasciarle andare. Migliorarle anche usando l'esperienza di altri. (genitori inclusi). 
Quell'onore e quella fierezza di cui parlo...da cui discende la tenerezza verso sè e quindi verso gli altri. 

Parte della tua rabbia probabilmente deriva dal non riuscire in quella declinazione riconoscendotici dentro serenamente, probabilmente.

Ma anche la rabbia non è necessariamente un male. E' la strada maestra per le proprie fragilità. 
E per il dolore. E' la coperta del dolore inaffrontato. 
A volte inaffrontabile.

per quanto sia poco consolante il mal comune mezzo gaudio, la mia rabbia mi accompagna anche oggi che sono pacificata per lo più.
ci sono buchi in me che restano tali e quando mi ci scontro inaspettatamente mi fanno incazzare. Poi ascolto, e non è rabbia, ma dolore che si riattiva.

Ci sono dolori che semplicemente non passano mai. 
Si depotenziano. Si conoscono e riconoscono. 
Ma non passano. Sono lì e sono parte costituente di sè.

E rendono autentico quel sè. Fra l'altro. 
E' il segno distintivo della Vita. Vissuta. 

cosa se ne fa...quella è responsabilità verso la cura di sè. 

Guardare dall'alto...è espropriarsi della propria vita. 
Lo sconsiglio 

Le disfunzioni dei tuoi genitori sono, a tua scelta, una eredità in perdita o in guadagno. 

Personalmente ho scelto il guadagno. 
E' una di quelle eredità che non si possono sfuggire. 

In te vivono tua madre e tuo padre, in te vivono i loro assiomi relazionali, in te vivono i loro pregi e i loro difetti.
La scelta è sfuggire (differenziandoti) oppure accogliere e usare per il tuo miglioramento (individuarti).


----------



## ipazia (7 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> P.S. Stamattina, mentre mi trovavo a iniziare l'ennesima quarantena fiduciaria con mio figlio (evviva   ) un gatto.... l'hai mandato a me . Gironzola fuori dalla mia casa, è dolcissimo


Mi sono tenuta da parte il gatto 

I gatti, lo sai, per me sono i contenitori dell'affetto.
Da questo punto di vista li preferisco di gran lunga agli umani.

non per cose di fedeltà e affini eh.

Spinoza diceva che virtù è vivere secondo la propria natura.

I gatti sono maestri di virtù, in questo senso.
Non hanno costruzioni del sè, semplicemente si accordano al fluire degli eventi.

Quando mi fermo e mi prendo il tempo di osservare i miei mici...beh, la serena accettazione l'ho imparata da loro.  

autoconservazione per loro non significa arrabattarsi in ogni momento per mantenere ininterrotta l'immagine del sè immaginario.
Autoconservazione è semplicemente aver cura della vitalità del corpo.

Quando i gatti sono entrati a far parte della mia vita, non avrei mai immaginato che avrei così tanto imparato dal vivere con loro.

Sono contenta per te e per il tuo bambino!

...questo è un bel libro...
J. Gray "Filosofia felina. I gatti e il significato dell’esistenza"


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sono tenuta da parte il gatto
> 
> I gatti, lo sai, per me sono i contenitori dell'affetto.
> Da questo punto di vista li preferisco di gran lunga agli umani.
> ...


Rispondo a questo perché gli altri tuoi due post mi sono parecchio "faticosi. Li lascio un po' in stand-by, per ora ti posso dire che lo spazio per parlare delle mie emozioni c'è, ma andrebbe ampliato  È faticoso, non trovo aggettivo migliore. Diciamo che in questo periodo, certamente non molto bello per diversi motivi, oltre a trovare un po' di tempo per me (e ne avevo bisogno), sto un po' lavorando per presa di coscienza. Ci sono giorni (come ora che sono distesa su un prato dopo un giretto in bici) che mi sento in pace con me stessa, e altri in cui mi butterei dal balcone . Il gatto (quel gatto) non si è fatto più vedere, però. Gli avevo tritato un po' di pollo e messo una ciotola con il latte, ma non ha toccato nulla (crocchette non ne avevo né potevo uscire avendo il figlio in quarantena). In compenso oggi ne ho avuto in visita un altro (credo siano della stessa cucciolata, anche lui giovane e non ancora completamente sviluppato, vicino a dove abito ci sono diverse colonie   ), nero, occhi magnetici, che stava dilaniando una povera lucertola . L'ho distratto (si lasciava accarezzare ma era più timoroso dell'altro) il tempo perché il povero esserino strisciante e senza coda si mettesse in salvo. Credo mi abbia mandato qualche maledizione in gattese . Mio figlio vorrebbe un cane, in effetti forse saremmo più compatibili con un gatto. Animale di cui in effetti so però molto poco. Magari lo leggo, il tuo libro. La mia paura è un po' quella che prenda, esca, e non torni. Avrebbe anche un po' di spazio per stare all'aperto, ma avrei paura a lasciarcelo....


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Maggio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho avuto una confidenza recentemente al riguardo..
> 
> Per motivi di lavoro, di carriera, economici o altro vi siete mai sentiti falliti di fronte al coniuge/compagno/a?
> 
> ...



Mia moglie nei miei confronti si sente fallita, perchè lavoraramo nello stesso campo, ma io sto continuando, ed ho raggiunto il top, mentre lei lo fa come arrotondamento.

Le ricordo spesso quanto alcuni miei colleghi piú famosi debbano sgobbare di brutto e non si godono la vita, pur di stare al top del top.

Comunque penso la cosa abbia avuto anche un ruolo  importante in quel probabile tradimento.... oltretutto il tizio in questione è uno che pure cantava, ma non è mai minimamente decollato anche per sua pigrizia ed incostanza... e quindi al suo cospetto, lei si sentiva superiore da quel punto di vista, e piú a suo agio.

Lei è una molto competitiva su ogni cosa.

Perchè sto mondo punisce chi fa le cose per bene?


----------



## Rose1994 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Il matrimonio dei miei genitori si è basato interamente sullo svantaggio economico di uno rispetto all’altro. Mia mamma guadagna un bel po’ di soldi, è tutto intestato a lei, lei paga la maggior parte delle utenze in casa, e mio padre ha fatto sempre quello che ha potuto… Esempio mia mamma mi ha pagato l’università privata e mio padre mi dava i soldi dell’affitto e io lo apprezzavo tantissimo. Però in fondo ha sempre lavorato tantissimo lei e l’ha fatto sempre pesare dicendo che mio padre lavorava mezza giornata e beato lui e blabla mentre lei lavorava tantissimo aveva impegni ecc. Ha portato avanti l’immagine di padre comodista e annoiato e lei attiva e intraprendente, di contro da piccola mio padre se ne usciva con delle frasi “ tua mamma non c’è perché lavora non ci pensa ecc” quindi sono cresciuta con questo conflitto. Da grande ho capito che mio padre lavora normalmente le sue 6 ore al giorno ed è mia madre che ha un disturbo ossessivo compulsivo con il lavoro di cui è assolutamente schiava felice. Ho capito che mia madre pensa di essere la più in gamba donna e facciotuttoio che esista e agli altri “concede” degli spazi limitati di agire. Alcuni giorni lavoriamo insieme ed è un inferno è insopportabile. Ho superato anche il volerle dimostrare delle cose, perché sono palesi a me e al mondo e ho accettato il suo carattere… Come madre comunque ha messo da parte quel ruolo nel momento in cui ho iniziato a lavorare e ho finito gli studi, ed è cambiata totalmente. Ora ho capito che dentro di sè ha finito il suo lavoro di mamma e adesso può lavorare senza sensi di colpa. Mio padre comunque è stato un po’ umiliato, lo ammetto, ma gli voglio un bene incommensurabile e so che se non hanno divorziato è stato grazie alla sua ENORME comprensione della testa di mia madre.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Il matrimonio dei miei genitori si è basato interamente sullo svantaggio economico di uno rispetto all’altro. Mia mamma guadagna un bel po’ di soldi, è tutto intestato a lei, lei paga la maggior parte delle utenze in casa, e mio padre ha fatto sempre quello che ha potuto… Esempio mia mamma mi ha pagato l’università privata e mio padre mi dava i soldi dell’affitto e io lo apprezzavo tantissimo. Però in fondo ha sempre lavorato tantissimo lei e l’ha fatto sempre pesare dicendo che mio padre lavorava mezza giornata e beato lui e blabla mentre lei lavorava tantissimo aveva impegni ecc. Ha portato avanti l’immagine di padre comodista e annoiato e lei attiva e intraprendente, di contro da piccola mio padre se ne usciva con delle frasi “ tua mamma non c’è perché lavora non ci pensa ecc” quindi sono cresciuta con questo conflitto. Da grande ho capito che mio padre lavora normalmente le sue 6 ore al giorno ed è mia madre che ha un disturbo ossessivo compulsivo con il lavoro di cui è assolutamente schiava felice. Ho capito che mia madre pensa di essere la più in gamba donna e facciotuttoio che esista e agli altri “concede” degli spazi limitati di agire. Alcuni giorni lavoriamo insieme ed è un inferno è insopportabile. Ho superato anche il volerle dimostrare delle cose, perché sono palesi a me e al mondo e ho accettato il suo carattere… Come madre comunque ha messo da parte quel ruolo nel momento in cui ho iniziato a lavorare e ho finito gli studi, ed è cambiata totalmente. Ora ho capito che dentro di sè ha finito il suo lavoro di mamma e adesso può lavorare senza sensi di colpa. Mio padre comunque è stato un po’ umiliato, lo ammetto, ma gli voglio un bene incommensurabile e so che se non hanno divorziato è stato grazie alla sua ENORME comprensione della testa di mia madre.


O Forse non hanno divorziato perché i soldi che portava mamma facevano molto comodo. E trovarsi da solo con quattro soldi e fare una vita piena di privazioni, forse conveniva sopportare una moglie pesante. Chissà dipende da dove si guarda


----------



## Rose1994 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> O Forse non hanno divorziato perché i soldi che portava mamma facevano molto comodo. E trovarsi da solo con quattro soldi e fare una vita piena di privazioni, forse conveniva sopportare una moglie pesante. Chissà dipende da dove si guarda


Si sì anche, dipende… l’ho pensato anch’io a volte però non so si vede che la ama


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Si sì anche, dipende… l’ho pensato anch’io a volte però non so si vede che la ama


Non confondere amore con gratitudine


----------



## Rose1994 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non confondere amore con gratitudine


Forse si è salvato il culo,o forse no ma intanto stanno reggendo 29 anni di matrimonio


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Forse si è salvato il culo,o forse no ma intanto stanno reggendo 29 anni di matrimonio


Dovresti chiedere se sono felici e lo  rifarebbero


----------



## JON (31 Dicembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dovresti chiedere se sono felici e lo  rifarebbero


Però se cerchi il pelo nell'uovo lo trovi sicuro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Però se cerchi il pelo nell'uovo lo trovi sicuro.


Dai ma se rose dice che la mamma ha sempre attaccato il padre, non ci vuole molto a capire che stanno insieme perché ritengo il matrimonio per sempre.


----------



## ologramma (31 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Forse si è salvato il culo,o forse no ma intanto stanno reggendo 29 anni di matrimonio


scusa eh , facciamo l'ipotesi contraria quando l'uomo guadagna di più della moglie  , i matrimoni li vedi che traballano?
Non mi sembra perchè ci sono anche moglie che non lavorano e quindi analizza bene i sentimenti di una famiglia per i figli , vedi tuo padre pagava il tuo affitto mentre tua madre ti foraggiava per il resto .
Non so se mettevano tutto in comune , cosa che io e mia moglie abbiamo condiviso tutto si dal primo giorno, i tuoi per comportarsi così  avevano due conti separati  se s' forse erano in competizione


----------



## Rose1994 (31 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> scusa eh , facciamo l'ipotesi contraria quando l'uomo guadagna di più della moglie  , i matrimoni li vedi che traballano?
> Non mi sembra perchè ci sono anche moglie che non lavorano e quindi analizza bene i sentimenti di una famiglia per i figli , vedi tuo padre pagava il tuo affitto mentre tua madre ti foraggiava per il resto .
> Non so se mettevano tutto in comune , cosa che io e mia moglie abbiamo condiviso tutto si dal primo giorno, i tuoi per comportarsi così  avevano due conti separati  se s' forse erano in competizione


Ma a quanto poi ho capito è stato mio padre a volerli separare. All’inizio avevano conti in comune. Difatti io farò tutto in comune quando mi sposerò, non voglio fare come loro che “ questo da parte di mamma, questo da parte di papà” . Cose folli


----------



## ologramma (31 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma a quanto poi ho capito è stato mio padre a volerli separare. All’inizio avevano conti in comune. Difatti io farò tutto in comune quando mi sposerò, non voglio fare come loro che “ questo da parte di mamma, questo da parte di papà” . Cose folli


ecco ora che lo hai scritto capisco il perchè di tuo padre era lui orgoglioso voleva far pesare che lui prendendo di meno si trogliava qualcosa in più per te


----------



## bravagiulia75 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma a quanto poi ho capito è stato mio padre a volerli separare. All’inizio avevano conti in comune. Difatti io farò tutto in comune quando mi sposerò, non voglio fare come loro che “ questo da parte di mamma, questo da parte di papà” . Cose folli


Fai cmq la separazione dei beni...siete entrambi tutelati così...
Ma un conto unico...dove convogliano le vs entrate...
È sicuramente meglio!


----------



## ologramma (31 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Fai cmq la separazione dei beni...siete entrambi tutelati così...
> Ma un conto unico...dove convogliano le vs entrate...
> È sicuramente meglio!


con tutti questi  matrimoni e divorzi che si sentono nelle nuove relazioni ,penso che  hai ragione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (31 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> con tutti questi  matrimoni e divorzi che si sentono nelle nuove relazioni ,penso che  hai ragione


A noi l ha consigliato il prete... figurati


----------



## ologramma (31 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A noi l ha consigliato il prete... figurati


a noi ci ha incoraggiato  , ma come sai erano altri tempi


----------



## Rose1994 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Si sì separazione dei beni sicuramente


----------



## Gattaro42 (1 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A noi l ha consigliato il prete... figurati


Idem, anche a noi a consigliarlo fu il prete


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Si sì separazione dei beni sicuramente


Ero pure io in regime di separazione dei beni, e a parte un conto corrente in comune (in cui confluiva il necessario per le spese "spicce") avevamo conti separati.
Chiedigli tuttavia come intenderebbe regolarsi in caso di nascita di futuri figli. Te lo dico perché, come ben sai, spesso è la donna che si deve assentare dal lavoro, e non mi riferisco soltanto al periodo del cd "congedo parentale". I figli richiedono tempo ed energie ben oltre l'astensione obbligatoria, col risultato che spesso chi comprime la propria carriera (e il proprio stipendio) è la donna. Prova prima a indagare questo aspetto: se è uno che "i figli sono affare della madre, e il padre c'è quando torna a casa", oppure è uno di quelli che "i figli sono di entrambi, ed entrambi ci si organizza". Ma fagli un discorso serio, e in base a quello decidete ciò che va meglio per entrambi (in altre parole: guarda anche la tua convenienza , e sii lungimirante: sapessi quante spese ho visto fare dichiaratamente "per la famiglia", e quando nacque il figlio ovviamente, per lui, chi si doveva "sacrificare" comprimendo il lavoro ero io, poiché non soltanto madre, ma quella tra i due che guadagnava di meno: per carità, sono stata contentissima di occuparmi di mio figlio. Ma quando poi siamo finiti in separazione, guarda caso, i beni della famiglia - per i quali dedicava parecchio tempo che avrebbe potuto passare col figlio, per dirne una, a tacere che se c'erano spese voluttuarie per la famiglia si tirava spesso indietro, poiché i soldi li spendeva per altro, diciamo così - magicamente diventarono solo suoi 

Questo non per suggerirti la comunione dei beni, ma per essere comunque lungimirante, nella scelta, e avere le idee chiare su cosa lui intenda per "famiglia".


----------



## Carola (2 Gennaio 2022)

Io mai sentita fallita anche se il mio ex ogni tanto mi ricorda che lui è via x guadagnare x i figli e che guadagna 6 volte me

bravo ! Grazie ! Saluti


----------



## Carola (2 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque in caso si separazione tengono conto se una donna ha seguito i figli e si è un po' sacrificata  posto  che lo abbia fatto 
E anche di disparità economiche 
Se tu orendi 500 euro ptime e lui 3500 fa
Se tu ne prendi 1200 e lui 1500 anche no 
Se tu ne prendi 3000 e lui 30000 pure  conta !!

Ecc ecc


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io mai sentita fallita anche se il mio ex ogni tanto mi ricorda che lui è via x guadagnare x i figli e che guadagna 6 volte me
> 
> bravo ! Grazie ! Saluti


Credo che possa succedere se si fa lo stesso lavoro o se si hanno ambizioni simili.
Certamente, se Elena Ferrante fosse davvero la moglie di Domenico Starnone, potrei capire la frustrazione di lui.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Comunque in caso si separazione tengono conto se una donna ha seguito i figli e si è un po' sacrificata  posto  che lo abbia fatto
> E anche di disparità economiche
> Se tu orendi 500 euro ptime e lui 3500 fa
> Se tu ne prendi 1200 e lui 1500 anche no
> ...


eh?


----------



## Carola (2 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> eh?


 Tengono conto se ti separi se la donna non ha adeguate entrate !!

e anche a fronte di disparità molto evidenti


se una donna si è dedicata alla famiglia x scelta di entrambi chiaramente e avrà difficoltà a riposizionarsi nel mercato lavorativo 

non bisogna approfittarne daentrambe le parti


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> non bisogna approfittarne daentrambe le parti


    
e io come campo?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io mai sentita fallita anche se il mio ex ogni tanto mi ricorda che lui è via x guadagnare x i figli e che guadagna 6 volte me
> 
> bravo ! Grazie ! Saluti


Minchia, ci metterei subito la firma se mia moglie quadagnasse 6 volte il mio stipendio


----------



## Carola (3 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Minchia, ci metterei subito la firma se mia moglie quadagnasse 6 volte il mio stipendio


 si ma nn in Italia eh


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> si ma nn in Italia eh


Ma pure a Timbuktu...
Penso proprio che sopporterei un'umiliazione del genere


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Minchia, ci metterei subito la firma se mia moglie quadagnasse 6 volte il mio stipendio


Facendo a cambio con il rapporto con i figli? Mhm.


----------



## Carola (4 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Facendo a cambio con il rapporto con i figli? Mhm.


 Appunto 

però a dirla tutta che loro stiano patendo  mmmh
Pativo più io anche x loro che sono  sereni fanno un sacco di cose e qnd gli gira vanno a Trovare il padre in un posto dove si divertono un mondo 
Ora due studiano via si incontrano a Londra Singapore c'è di peggio come figli 
io che sono old style avevo in mentre a famiglia ma è andata così 
È lui se mai chepatirà
Forse 

poi devo dire che è sono molto molto attaccato a me e x loro casa sono io lo si evince in mille modi


----------



## Carola (4 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma pure a Timbuktu...
> Penso proprio che sopporterei un'umiliazione del genere


 anzi molte mie amiche dicevano situazione ideala marito via che guadagna e tu libera


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Appunto
> 
> però a dirla tutta che loro stiano patendo  mmmh
> Pativo più io anche x loro che sono  sereni fanno un sacco di cose e qnd gli gira vanno a Trovare il padre in un posto dove si divertono un mondo
> ...


Sì per carità Però il giochetto infame quando sei un genitore per cui il lavoro è la priorità, e mia figlia ne ha due, è che poi i ragazzini tendono a mettersi appresso al genitore che li gratifica di più.


----------



## Carola (4 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì per carità Però il giochetto infame quando sei un genitore per cui il lavoro è la priorità, e mia figlia ne ha due, è che poi i ragazzini tendono a mettersi appresso al genitore che li gratifica di più.


non so cosa intendi x gratificazione ma no qui no nessun discorso di quel tipostannoappresso ad entrambi

Imiei nn so x quale motivo pur consci  di stare in un benessere non comune nn  chiedono quasi nulla sono molto low profile soptutto i maschi

forse Ed e giusto così nn hanno manco idea di cosa entri in casa perché ok scuole buone e esperienza che sanno essere costose ma siamo entrambi senza fronzoli ne macchine ne status symbol ne abiti ne borse
Io ho auto aziendale s eno ne avrei presa una x la metà che tanto 4 ruote deve avere e un minimo di sicurezza  

Sabaudi Inside !!

e va bene così


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> non so cosa intendi x gratificazione ma no qui no nessun discorso di quel tipostannoappresso ad entrambi
> 
> Imiei nn so x quale motivo pur consci  di stare in un benessere non comune nn  chiedono quasi nulla sono molto low profile soptutto i maschi
> 
> ...


Parlavo di vizi.
Mia moglie non c'è mai, appena torna anche adesso che sono uscito di casa acchiappa la figlia, i sensi di colpa e vanno a farsi una vacanza.
In cui lei starà al telefono con l'ospedale il 75% del tempo.
Infatti ormai mia figlia si porta le amichette.
Tanto per sublimare i sensi di colpa e farle peggiorare il rendimento scolastico. Mia figlia del 2020 si è fatta nell'ordine capodanno in montagna fino al 10 gennaio, 3 giorni fuori a Carnevale mangiandosi il venerdì, seconda settimana bianca a marzo con me. Tutti i ponti di Pasqua al mare all'Argentario portandosi le amichette, un mese a Porto Ercole, uno a Stintino e uno a Lampedusa a targhe alterne tra papà mamma e nonni.
È tornata, la ha messo a sedere e ha fatto:
Adesso voglio stare a casa mia.
È uno dei tanti motivi per cui ho scaricato la mia ex moglie.


----------



## Carola (4 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Parlavo di vizi.
> Mia moglie non c'è mai, appena torna anche adesso che sono uscito di casa acchiappa la figlia, i sensi di colpa e vanno a farsi una vacanza.
> In cui lei starà al telefono con l'ospedale il 75% del tempo.
> Infatti ormai mia figlia si porta le amichette.
> ...


nounica cosa che siamo bravi ed allineati sono i vizi
Pochi pochissimi 
Anche lui  che sublimava assenze con altro si è dato una bella moderata anche perché giuro e molto oculato  come spese 
Certo viaggiano ma qnd lo si fa e davvero il momento in cui si sta insieme e si scoprono cose e il lavoro li e out zero monologhi al telefono cosa che una volta lui faceva sempre  
Forse se sei medico nn puoi 

anche adesso lui aveva proposto Maldive tra Natale e capodanno ma i ragazzi hanno preferito stare in montagna con gli  Amici di sempre a sciare
Uno poi e in Canada ancora un mese avevamo  anche pensato di raggiungerlo la ma tra covid ( che poi ho preso ) e idea che cnq si vivesse qsta esp da solo abbaimo desistito 

Devo dire che vita con ottimi tenore ma nessuna esagerazione


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Parlavo di vizi.
> Mia moglie non c'è mai, appena torna anche adesso che sono uscito di casa acchiappa la figlia, i sensi di colpa e vanno a farsi una vacanza.
> In cui lei starà al telefono con l'ospedale il 75% del tempo.
> Infatti ormai mia figlia si porta le amichette.
> ...


c'era un PM che mi faceva da mentore ai tempi della SSPL che un giorno prese da parte le ragazze del corso (che erano i 2 terzi del gruppo) e con soave accento catanese spiegò loro che se intendevano farsi una famiglia, c'erano delle categorie che proprio non dovevano calcolare.  in prima linea c'erano i medici.   

avvocati e medici ospedalieri credo siano la peggiore combinazione possibile.   forse solo gli agenti di commercio sono su quel piano


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'era un PM che mi faceva da mentore ai tempi della SSPL che un giorno prese da parte le ragazze del corso (che erano i 2 terzi del gruppo) e con soave accento catanese spiegò loro che se intendevano farsi una famiglia, c'erano delle categorie che proprio non dovevano calcolare.  in prima linea c'erano i medici.
> 
> avvocati e medici ospedalieri credo siano la peggiore combinazione possibile.   forse solo gli agenti di commercio sono su quel piano


Lo so. Io purtroppo sono rimasto inculato dal fatto che in famiglia mia fanno solo quello.
E pensare che ho fatto legge per non andare con mio padre in sala settoria alle 5 di mattina  
Mia sorella quando le ho presentato l'ex moglie e le ho detto che era una cosa seria mi si gira e mi fa: _Arci, ma tu lo sai che finirai a sposarti papà, vero?_
E io ovviamente_ ma no ti pare?_


----------



## *Rossana* (4 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'era un PM che mi faceva da mentore ai tempi della SSPL che un giorno prese da parte le ragazze del corso (che erano i 2 terzi del gruppo) e con soave accento catanese spiegò loro che se intendevano farsi una famiglia, c'erano delle categorie che proprio non dovevano calcolare.  in prima linea c'erano *i medic*i.
> 
> avvocati e medici ospedalieri credo siano la peggiore combinazione possibile.   forse solo gli agenti di commercio sono su quel piano


mmmm, non è proprio così in assoluto.


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> mmmm, non è proprio così in assoluto.


se sei un libero professionista o un PM, un medico te lo prendi come amante.  come marito o moglie, mai.   perchè non ci sarebbe mai nessuno a casa coi figli


----------



## *Rossana* (4 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se sei un libero professionista o un PM, un medico te lo prendi come amante.  come marito o moglie, mai.   perchè non ci sarebbe mai nessuno a casa coi figli


I medici ospedalieri lavorano su turni: mattino/pomeriggio/notte; gli ambulatoriali fanno una cinquantina di ore settimanali e non hanno per lo più turni di reperibilità nei fine settimana e nei festivi. 
Chi lavora meno di 8 ore al giorno?

I PM non vanno in udienza tutti i giorni, lavorano da casa almeno due giorni a settimana. Poi dipende dalla Procura nella quale ti trovi a lavorare perché le scoperture in alcuni casi sono enormi.


----------



## patroclo (4 Gennaio 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> I medici ospedalieri lavorano su turni: mattino/pomeriggio/notte; gli ambulatoriali fanno una cinquantina di ore settimanali e non hanno per lo più turni di reperibilità nei fine settimana e nei festivi.
> Chi lavora meno di 8 ore al giorno?
> 
> I PM non vanno in udienza tutti i giorni, lavorano da casa almeno due giorni a settimana. Poi dipende dalla Procura nella quale ti trovi a lavorare perché le scoperture in alcuni casi sono enormi.


...e non dimentichiamo che nei reparti ospedalieri succede veramente di tutto, nelle procure non credo ci sia la stessa promiscuità


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> se sei un libero professionista o un PM, un medico te lo prendi come amante.  come marito o moglie, mai.   perchè non ci sarebbe mai nessuno a casa coi figli


Vero. Mia figlia si è salvata avendo 4 nonni a tutto servizio.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...e non dimentichiamo che nei reparti ospedalieri succede veramente di tutto, nelle procure non credo ci sia la stessa promiscuità


 nei reparti ospedalieri succede quello che succede nelle compagnie aeree. Metti un tot di persone ambosessi in un sistema chiuso che stanno appiccicati 20 ore al giorno ed è normale che scopano fra loro.
Effetto pollaio.


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> I medici ospedalieri lavorano su turni: mattino/pomeriggio/notte; gli ambulatoriali fanno una cinquantina di ore settimanali e non hanno per lo più turni di reperibilità nei fine settimana e nei festivi.
> Chi lavora meno di 8 ore al giorno?
> 
> I PM non vanno in udienza tutti i giorni, lavorano da casa almeno due giorni a settimana. Poi dipende dalla Procura nella quale ti trovi a lavorare perché le scoperture in alcuni casi sono enormi.


guarda, ho lavorato in una procura.   il fatto che non si vada in udienza tutti i giorni, non vuol dire che non fai nulla.  o pensi che uno il fascicolo da portare in udienza lo si sappia per scienza infusa?


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...e non dimentichiamo che nei reparti ospedalieri succede veramente di tutto, nelle procure non credo ci sia la stessa promiscuità


l'unica differenza è che tra infermiere e dottoresse ci sono delle fighe da paura, tra i PM ed il personale di tribunale molto meno.   ho ancora gli incubi di un paio di segretarie di procura, con un culo che pareva la provincia di Macerata, che si ostinavano a portare i leggings


----------



## *Rossana* (4 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda, ho lavorato in una procura.   il fatto che non si vada in udienza tutti i giorni, non vuol dire che non fai nulla.  o pensi che uno il fascicolo da portare in udienza lo si sappia per scienza infusa?


Ho scritto “lavorare da casa”, non che non si lavori. E se hai dei figli che si autogestiscono, è comunque un vantaggio poterlo fare. Anche se hai voglia di accoltellarli ad ogni distrazione che ti procurano.


----------



## *Rossana* (4 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'unica differenza è che tra infermiere e dottoresse ci sono delle fighe da paura, tra i PM ed il personale di tribunale molto meno.   ho ancora gli incubi di un paio di segretarie di procura, con un culo che pareva la provincia di Macerata, che si ostinavano a portare i leggings


Un bel pò di figa gira anche da quelle parti.


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Ho scritto “lavorare da casa”, non che non si lavori. E se hai dei figli che si autogestiscono, è comunque un vantaggio poterlo fare. Anche se hai voglia di accoltellarli ad ogni distrazione che ti procurano.


guarda che i fascicoli di solito te li studi nel tuo ufficio in Procura.  poi se sei magistrato di un certo tipo e hai la scorta che ti porta avanti ed indietro, allora ti arrischi a portare il fascicolo a casa, ma a casa è come se non ci fossi.   quindi o hai nonni o babysitter H24 oppure tu i bimbi non li guardi mai


----------



## *Rossana* (4 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda che i fascicoli di solito te li studi nel tuo ufficio in Procura.  poi se sei magistrato di un certo tipo e hai la scorta che ti porta avanti ed indietro, allora ti arrischi a portare il fascicolo a casa, ma a casa è come se non ci fossi.   quindi o hai nonni o babysitter H24 oppure tu i bimbi non li guardi mai


È un ambiente che conosco perfettamente.


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> È un ambiente che conosco perfettamente.


buon per te.   se mi dici che poi non circolano da te ste balene spiaggiate che si credono Marilyn reincarnata, meglio.   al tempo, tra queste e GIP e avvocati gay, era un percorso di guerra


----------



## *Rossana* (4 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> buon per te.   se mi dici che poi non circolano da te ste balene spiaggiate che si credono Marilyn reincarnata, meglio.   al tempo, tra queste e GIP e avvocati gay, era un percorso di guerra


Io delle avvocatesse fighe ne vedo eccome. Anche delle belle magistrate, funzionarie di cancelleria ecc ecc.


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2022)

*Rossana* ha detto:


> Io delle avvocatesse fighe ne vedo eccome. Anche delle belle magistrate, funzionarie di cancelleria ecc ecc.


le avvocatesse non contano.  quelle si sa che sono delle zoccole autorizzate.   io mi riferivo ai giudici, PM, personale di cancelleria e procura.   si vede che almeno dal punto di vista estetico le cose sono migliorate in 15 anni


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> buon per te.   se mi dici che poi non circolano da te ste balene spiaggiate che si credono Marilyn reincarnata, meglio.   al tempo, tra queste e GIP e avvocati gay, era un percorso di guerra


Ma no, il penale, soprattutto nei piccoli centri, è un paesello. Si conoscono tutti.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> le avvocatesse non contano.  quelle si sa che sono delle zoccole autorizzate.


Insomma. Mai bombato una collega.


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma no, il penale, soprattutto nei piccoli centri, è un paesello. Si conoscono tutti.


indubbiamente,   ma anche nei centri medi



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Insomma. Mai bombato una collega.


quella chiamasi autoconservazione


----------



## Vera (4 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> buon per te.   se mi dici che poi non circolano da te ste balene spiaggiate che si credono Marilyn reincarnata, meglio.   al tempo, tra queste e GIP e avvocati gay, era un percorso di guerra


Sì perché di avvocati e magistrati bonazzi è pieno


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì perché di avvocati e magistrati bonazzi è pieno


magistrati che io ricordi, no.   Avvocati con lo stuolo adorante dietro, diversi.   specialmente quelli che erano anche docenti universitari


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì perché di avvocati e magistrati bonazzi è pieno


L'avvocato, soprattutto nel penale, maschio, sulla 45ina/50ina é il prototipo del vitellone.
Senza contare che magari ha passato gli ultimi 15 anni farsi la carriera per cui sta affamato di rivalsa.


----------



## Vera (4 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> magistrati che io ricordi, no.   Avvocati con lo stuolo adorante dietro, diversi.   specialmente quelli che erano anche docenti universitari


Tu ne facevi una questione estetica, no?


Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'avvocato, soprattutto nel penale, maschio, sulla 45ina/50ina é il prototipo del vitellone.
> Senza contare che magari ha passato gli ultimi 15 anni farsi la carriera per cui sta affamato di rivalsa.


Conosco bene il genere.
Casa dei miei nonni è affittata prevalentemente ad avvocati, essendo comoda a tribunale e università.


----------



## omicron (4 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> quella chiamasi autoconservazione


ma anche no, dipende, ci sono colleghi e colleghi


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Tu ne facevi una questione estetica, no?
> 
> Conosco bene il genere.
> Casa dei miei nonni è affittata prevalentemente ad avvocati, essendo comoda a tribunale e università.


come sai, non ho idea di cosa sia un bell'uomo, in genere valuto la rispondenza femminile.   al tempo ce ne stavano un paio che facevano strage tra le studentesse di giurisprudenza


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> come sai, non ho idea di cosa sia un bell'uomo, in genere valuto la rispondenza femminile.   al tempo ce ne stavano un paio che facevano strage tra le studentesse di giurisprudenza


se sono studentesse acchiappa più il magistrato dell'avvocato. Il fascino dell'uomo giusto rispetto allo squalo.


----------



## perplesso (4 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> se sono studentesse acchiappa più il magistrato dell'avvocato. Il fascino dell'uomo giusto rispetto allo squalo.


si vede che da me i magistrati erano degli sfigati


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Gennaio 2022)

L'ambiente medico lo conosco benino.
Vita sociale zero, fin dagli studi.
Infatti si sposano tra loro, in genere.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> se sono studentesse acchiappa più il magistrato dell'avvocato. Il fascino dell'uomo giusto rispetto allo squalo.


Sarà,  ma i miei amici avvocati se la spassano parecchio. 
Soprattutto per voi è facilissimo avere coperture.


----------



## danny (5 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Fai cmq la separazione dei beni...siete entrambi tutelati così...
> Ma un conto unico...dove convogliano le vs entrate...
> È sicuramente meglio!


Sì, sì.
Finché non arrivano le corna.


----------

